# Mass and Chisel: Ego's New Journal



## Egoatdoor (Apr 19, 2005)

This is my new Journal. I finished a six month Journal a couple of weeks ago in which I spent three months concluding a long term building phase and then three months cutting down to near contest condition. Here is that thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38213

I had pictures taken the day before Easter but couldn't post them here for technical reasons. I will admit I am a techno phobe and if I was a bit more computer savvy, I might be able to figure out a way to resize or edit the pictures so they would fit, but its not to be so the pictures are instead on my Webshots page at http://community.webshots.com/user/racingbill, so go ahead and take a look there.

Though I had gained visible size, especially in the upper body, over the last year, I was not happy that there had been overall improvement in my condition over last year. The "pieces" did not really seem to be put together in a pleasing way aesthetically. I had strong points, but also some glaring weaknesses, especially from the side views.

I took some on the comments from readers here and my own observations to a meeting with my trainer two weeks ago during my vacation in Florida. We had a long long talk and agreed on what improvements had to be made long term. We also agreed ( and it took some convincing for me to "buy in") to let her "take over" my entire training program for the next year. I have been working with her for short terms the last four years, but most of my training programs where ones I put together. I feel now that I have maxxed out on how how far I can progress based on my own knowledge and even though it appears there are going to be major changes plus some things I already see in the first program that I am already skeptical about in my own mind, I am going to let someone else take total control of the steering wheel. She says she can improve my overall package significantly by this time next year ( the pictures will tell the story, yes or no) and if it doesn't work, we agree that I can "fire" her and seek other avenues. She is a former national competitor who has demonstrated that she "knows her stuff" and has trained other people for competition with success, so I am confident that she is not blowing smoke up my ear. Diet and cardio will still be my domain until the last twelve weeks, at which point she will take control of those aspects also.

I am working on an arrangement with a local trainer for pictures and measurement, including bodyfat, to be taken periodically so my trainer can see my progress ( or lack thereof, but I hope not) and use this is setting up the next program. I hope to have this finalized in a few days.

So, what are my long term ( one year) goals? 1. Add 3-5 pounds of pure muscle overall. 2. Come in with a harder physique, eliminating in particular the softness in my lower back and oblique areas. 3. Present a better "x" frame physique, in other words, a more clearly defined look where one can see the wide upper body, slimmer waist and more visible thigh and leg sweep from a visual perspective. Right now, its a bit too "blocky" in part because I have a genetically wide waist. 4. Bring up substantially clearly defined weaknesses in the calves, rear delts, biceps and in the hamstring/quad separation. 5. Improve on leg definition, especially in quad separation.

A lotta work ahead...

I want to build more mass, but then chisel my physique, so that's why I named this Journal "Mass and Chisel".

I got my first 8 week program last week. I had alot of questions, which we've discussed and ironed out. The intent of this program is to build more mass in the back, rear delts, calves and biceps, widen the shoulders and work on those hamstring and quad separations. It is very different from what I am used to. First, I have always cycled my rep ranges and rest periods, for instance doing say 12 reps with 90 second rests for a week or two, then say 8-10 reps with longer rests and then maybe 15 the next week or two but with short rest periods, keeping the same rep range for every exercise. This program varies the rep ranges and rest periods WITHIN EACH BODYPART. For instance, the back workout consists of three exercises pyramidded down from 15 to 8 reps, one exercise of 3 sets of 10-12 reps and one exercise of 3 sets of 12-15 reps with much shorter rest periods. The intent is to work different muscle fibers while also building mass at the beginning by lifting heavy weights with low reps the last two sets. Each working set of each exercise is to go to failure. Second, there is much more volume than I am used to for bodyparts like the biceps, triceps, delts and hamstrings. I have gone from a three day weekly split to four to allow for the greater volume. The workouts are much shorter in overall time than I have done in the past, but with every set of every workout going to failure, it will probably be much more intense overall as time goes along. Frankly, I am not sure if I can work at full intensity for 8 weeks straight without burning out, but I will see..... Third, the routine has some exercises I have never done before or done very rarely because I did not feel they did anything for me physique wise.

Here is program #1 in a nutshell:

- Four weight workouts a week. Starting next week, the weekly cycle will be something like this: 1) Tuesday Chest and shoulders 2) Weds or Thurs Back and hamstrings 3) Saturday Triceps and biceps (though I am free to switch the order on occasion if I wish), then abs 4) Sunday Quads and calves. Cardio will be one morning a week, either on Monday,Tuesday or Friday. A second calf workout is also supposed to be with cardio, but I found this week that this will not work. I cannot do 35-45 minutes of cardio and a calf workout and still get to work at anywhere near the time I am supposed to be there. So I will work a second calf workout in somewhere each week, whether is be a morning or another night by itself or possibly done during workouts 2 or 3. 
- Chest: Smith Incline Presses, Flat DB Bench Press, Decline Flyes, either Pec Dec or Cable Crossovers
-Shoulders: Smith Machine Military Press, single arm Lateral Raises, Wide Grip Upright Rows, Bent Laterals on an Incline Bench, Barbell Shrugs behind the back.
-Back: Wide Grip Pulldowns, T Bar Rows(wide), DB One Arm Rows, Close Grip Pulldowns, Deadlifts
-Hamstrings: Lying Leg Curls, Standing Single Leg Curls, DB Stiff Deadlifts
-Triceps: Close Grip Bench Press, DB Overhead Extension, Overhead Rope Extensions, Pushdowns(wide grip)
-Biceps: Straight Bar Curls, Standing DB Curls, Reverse Curls w/ EZ Curl Bar, Concentration Curls
-Quads: Leg Extensions, Front Squats, Hack Squats, Walking Barbell Lunges
-Calves: Seated Leg Curls, Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat( substitute for Donkey Calf Raises because my gyum does not have this machine), Standing Calf Raises, One burn out set for one minute of one legged calf raises on a step.

I finished the first cycle of workouts tonight. I started last Thursday and spent this week getting used to the routine, learning the new movements such as the behind the back shrugs, and getting the weights right so that I will be training close to or at failure on my working sets starting with the next cycle.

I will be working out each day Thursday through Sunday to complete the second cycle and then start the Tuesday/ Wed or Thurs./Sat/Sunday 4 day split next week. I will post my workouts in the Journal starting with Thursday.

I weighed 182 1/4 tonight pre workout. I was 183 on picture day March 26th and 180 when I got back from vacation on Monday April 11th. I am not going to be eating ungodly amounts of food for right now. I am aiming to be around my maintenance range of 3900/4000 a day, but I think I can get up to 185 in a month and then sustain that for at least the first part of the summer as I do want to look good ( not fat) for the beach season. I am going to experiment with a slightly different ratio for awhile. I have been on about a 25% protein/55% carbs and 20% fat off season ratio the last two years. I want to reduce my meal sizes a bit ( to keep that waist down), clean up my carbs a bit and reduce the proportion of carbs slightly, so I am going to shoot for a 30/50/20 split.

Well, its late, time for bed. I'll post my supplements, some of which will be changing, in my next post.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks good Ego! I'll certainly be following along!


----------



## Journey (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey! I can't what to see what happens!! I hope you like the program!  Just think positive thoughts!    Do you like those "new to you" exercises?  Oh yes..and I love the journal title!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2005)

hi ego! AWSOME journal title!  The workout sounds great...does it take you a lot of time in the gym?  What kinds of cardio do you plan on doing?  Just curious! good luck!  BILLIE


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ego, sounds like a strong program you got going for yourself, I will definitely be paying attention to your journal in the future. Cant wait to see your pics of progress..


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 21, 2005)

Thursday's workout: Here is the Chest and shoulder routine, all sets use 90 second rests except where indicated:
Chest:
Smith Machine Incline Presses 4 sets of 15,12,10,8 reps
DB Bench Presses 15,12,10 reps
Decline DB Flyes 15,12,10
Alternate week to week between Pec Dec and Cable Crosses, 3 sets of 15-20 with 60 second rests

Shoulders:
Smith Military Press 4 sets of 15,12,10,8
Single Arm Lateral Raises ( holding onto a pole with the other hand for support) 3 sets of 12-15
Wide Grip Upright Rows 3 sets of 12-15
Rear delt laterals lying face down on an incline bench 3 sets of 12-15
Barbell Shrugs behind the back 12,10,10

All sets are conceptually to failure, though in reality I do leave a little "in the bank" ( not going to exhaustive failure) on the first working set of most exercises. The intent is to increase the amount of weight or number of reps on every exercise each workout whenever possible.

Tonight, I made many gains over last week, although some of it may have due to getting acclimated to the routine, plus I have been eating more the last week and am past the somewhat depleted stage I was still in last week after just getting back from vacation. The + or - signs mean I added or subtracted weight or reps compared to last week.

Chest:
Smith Machine Incline Presses 55x15 80(+5)x13 125x11(+1) 130x8(+1)
DB Bench Presses 35x15 60x11(-1) 60(-5)x9
Decline DB Flyes 20x15 35(+5)x14 45x11(+1)
Cable Crosses 30x20 50x18 60x10  too much weight the last set. Pecs were fried.

Shoulders:
Smith Military Press 45x15 65(+5)x15 80(+5)x12 85(+5)x10
Single Arm Lateral Raises 5x15 12x15 15x15
Wide Grip Upright Rows 45x12 55(+5)x16 65(+10)x13
Rear delt laterals lying face down on an incline bench 15x15 20x13 25x11
Barbell Shrugs behind the back 45x10 55x13 75(+10)x13

Back and hamstrings on Friday night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is my current supplement list:

Centrum Multi vitamin 
400 iu Vitamin E 
300 mg Calcium with Vitamin D 
500 mg Vitamin C 
4000 mg Fish Oil tablets 
1000 mg GNC Amino 1000s 
10 g daily, Glutamine (powder) 
2 tablets, Xenadrine NRG thermogenic ( pre workout and pre cardio only in off season) 
5-7 g creatine mixed with dextrose in juice, post workout only 
3 Twin Lab ZMA ( before bed each night)
10 Muscle Tech Pump Tech (nitric oxide booster)daily. I started taking this about two weeks ago and will decide in another two weeks whether I think the product is worth continuing.

My trainer recommended that I add Tribulus Terrestris as a testosterone enhancer and an Arachidonic acid product to increase my intake of essential fatty acids. I have ordered both products by mail order and should start taking them this weekend. The Arachidonic product will be Molecular Nutrition's X Factor and I will take 1 200 mg capsule daily. Tribulus intake will be 1500 mg daily.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good Ego! I'll certainly be following along!


Thanks Emma. Chime in any time with your thoughts.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 21, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Hey! I can't what to see what happens!! I hope you like the program! Just think positive thoughts!  Do you like those "new to you" exercises? Oh yes..and I love the journal title!


Hey, Kim, Hi!

Me not likey too much so far the barbell shrugs behind the back ( feels arkward and I am still not sure if I am doing them right) and I have to get over my own prejudice against concentration curls, which never did anything for me in the past. I can't remember the last time I did them. Cable overhead curls seemed to burn my biceps ( and build the "peak") much better. The walking lunges kicked my butt on Tuesday and my hamstrings and glutes are still screaming two days later.  

Actually, I did start to form the idea for my Journal title after reading your suggestion.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> The workout sounds great...does it take you a lot of time in the gym?


 The workouts, especially leg day, take less time than before. Its split four ways instead of 3. Tonight was 2 hours 15 minutes, which included 25 minutes of warmups and a cool down, a short break after chest and a couple of bathroom runs ( drank alot of water!).


> What kinds of cardio do you plan on doing? Just curious! good luck! BILLIE


 My cardio varies from week to week, depending somewhat on how I feel, how much time I have, how I look in the mirror and whether I am doing one session or two that week. If its two, the second is usually shorter and a bit less intense. For now, I think I'll be sticking to one cardio session a week as I am really lean right now. It almost always includes walking on a treadmill, usually doing intervals. Then I may do step ups on a platform with dumbbells, brisk walks up and down the incline ramp in the gym with weights in my hand or interval sprints on the basketball court. There is a Gauntlet stair climber in the gym which I tried once and may do on occasion in the future.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 21, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Ego, sounds like a strong program you got going for yourself, I will definitely be paying attention to your journal in the future. Cant wait to see your pics of progress..


Thanks ccr.


----------



## Journey (Apr 22, 2005)

You don't like concentration curls!!!!  I love those!!!    Oh yes..and those walking lunges.. FABULOUS! lol  I'm about to feel the burn from those bad boys in a bit!     I've never tried the cable overhead curls..i might have to give those a whirl!  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2005)

whenever I try to do behind the back shrugs, my shoulders pop...also when I do side lateral raises, they hurt a lot when they pop too....not sure if I should stop or go lighter on the weights....but at any rate...I feel your pain!! 

I wish I had 2 hrs to spend in the gym right now...you must be having a blast now that your starting to get your routine down pat!!

I can't wait to see some new pics Ego...good luck with everything!!

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 22, 2005)

Tonight was back and hamstrings. The routine looks like this:

Back:
Wide grip Pulldowns 4 sets of 15,12,10 and 8 reps
T Bar Rows w/ wide grip, same sequence
One Arm DB Rows 3 sets of 10-12 reps
Close Grip Pulldowns 3 sets of 12-15 reps w/ 60 second rests
Deadlifts 3 sets of 12,10 and 8. Can be alternated week to week with weighted hyperextensions

Hamstrings: ( have already gotten some work with the deadlifts)
Lying Leg Curls 15,12,10,8
Standing single leg curls 3 sets of 12-15 with no rest periods
DB Stiff Deadlifts ( my favorites  ) 12,10,8

Tonight:
Back:
Wide grip Pulldowns 50x15  100x12  110x11  110x9(+1)
T Bar Rows  40x12  50x12(+2)  65(+5)x11  
One Arm DB Rows 40x12  55x10  60x12(+2)
Close Grip Pulldowns 70x15 90x15 100(+5)x14!! ( rests were longer than 60 seconds because I had to work in with two people)
Deadlifts 155x12  195x11(+1)  215x9(+1)

Hamstrings: 
Lying Leg Curls 35x15 55x13 75(+5)x12  95(+5)x7 1/2( couldn't get the last rep all the way up)
Standing single leg curls 10x15  20x17  30(+5)x15
DB Stiff Deadlifts 35x12  60(+5)x12  80(+5) x8

Added 5 pounds on most exercises over last week. My hamstrings, which were tight yesterday, finally did recover and felt fine. It was close to death though doing deadlifts on a Friday night after working all week and having worked out chest and shoulders the night before. I was on the floor after the last set.

I don't think I can hit the 30/50/20 ratio on workout days. Eating carbs pre and post workout with no protein in the pre workout meal is throwing this out of kilter, so I'll stick to the 30/50/20 on off days only. On workout days, its coming out at about 25/60/15.

Going to sleep in tomorrow, get two meals in and work arms a little later in the day than usual on a Saturday. I'm too tired right now and need some additional recovery time.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 23, 2005)

Saturday's workout: Arms and Abs. The routine:

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 4 sets of 15,12,10,8 reps
Overhead Dumbbell Extensions( two hands) 3 sets of 12-15 reps
Overhead Rope Extensions, same sequence
Wide Grip Tricep Pushdowns 15,12,10

Biceps:
Barbell Curls 15,12,10,8
Standing DB Curls 3 sets of 12-15
EZ Bar Reverse Curls, same sequence
Concentration Curls 3 sets of 15-20

Abs:
Hanging Oblique ( kicking to the side) Leg Raises
Crunches on Fit Ball
Oblique Crunches on Fit Ball
3 sets of each to failure.

Saturday:

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 65x15 85x12 115x11(+1) 140x 10 1/2 (+ 1 1/2) spotter had to pull it up past the sticking point on the last rep
Overhead Dumbbell Extensions 25x15 40x14(-1) 45x14(+2)
Overhead Rope Extensions 20x15 40x15 70(+20)x15 
Wide Grip Tricep Pushdowns 70x15 120x13(+1) 140(+10)x18

Biceps:
Barbell Curls 45x15 60x12 70x11 85(+5)x6
Standing DB Curls 20x15 25x13(+1) 25x13(+1)
EZ Bar Reverse Curls 40x15 50(+5)x13 55(+5)x12
Concentration Curls 8x20 10x15 10x13, then Abs.

The biceps workout was better than I expected considering I had finished working back only 18 hours ago.

I got over a couple of things today. First, I have not worked triceps before biceps in years. In the past, sore triceps seemed to affect my bicep workouts, so I haven't done this. Today was OK, no problem. Plus, I hate Fit Balls. Whenever I have tried to use them before, I spent more energy trying not to fall on my a** than I did doing the exercise. Plus, when my trainer was trying to show me two weeks ago how to do the crunches, I did FALL ON MY A**, TWICE!!! I sucked it up today. With the help of some tips in an instructional article from Muscular Development on how to do ball crunches plus being able to "hide" in the corner of the aerobics room so I wouldn't embarass myself in front of everybody if I did fall on my a**, I was able to get the knack for it after a couple of tries. I have to sit really low on the ball to keep it steady and still.

Sunday is Quads and calves.


----------



## Journey (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey! yeah, that ball can be a challenge! Can you train your abs at home? In the privacy of your own space?? I work my abs better alone! lol  When I do take the ball to the gym, (for the people i'm working with) I "hide" them too.. so they feel more comfy!  It's hard to get that good ab workout when your worried with how dumb you look! lol   Glad you got over a few things   Workouts looking great!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 24, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Hey! yeah, that ball can be a challenge! Can you train your abs at home? In the privacy of your own space??


 I could never get motivated to work at home. I tried it years ago, even bought some dumbbells to do arm work, but I just like the atmosphere of a gym better. My abs also train better when my stomach is empty, so that's why its best for me to do them after a weight workout as its been 2-3 hours since I've eaten. 


> I work my abs better alone! lol When I do take the ball to the gym, (for the people i'm working with) I "hide" them too.. so they feel more comfy! It's hard to get that good ab workout when your worried with how dumb you look!


 I was actually using one of the balls that belongs to the gym. I don't have my own. It was actually me who was "hiding", away in the corner behind the punching bags so people couldn't see dear old me struggling trying to stay on that ball.... Another funny or odd thing...I wanted to try that last week on a weeknight, but at peak hours during the week, the balls were being hogged!  and the ladies didn't look like they wanted to share...The women LOVE those things, the little buggers...LOL. So I moved the ab workout to the weekends as there are not near as many people in the gym on a weekend morning. 





> Glad you got over a few things  Workouts looking great!


 Thanks. I guess I do need to have more of an open mind sometimes....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 24, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Quads and calves.

The routine:

Quads:
Leg Extensions 4 sets of 15,12,10 and 8 reps
Front Squats 3 sets of 12-15 ( I use the Smith Machine because I have trouble balancing the free weight bar after a few reps)
Hack Squats same sequence
Walking Barbell Lunges 3 sets of 15 reps on each leg

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 3 sets of 20,15 and 12 reps
Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat(substitute for Donkey Calf Raises because my gym does not have a donkey calf raise machine and I learned awhile ago you do not DARE ask anyone to sit on your back for donkey calf raises anymore  ) 3 sets of 20 reps, one set straight on, one set with toes pointed in and one set with toes pointed out.
Standing Calf Raises ( I use the Smith Machine) 3 sets of 15-20 reps
Burn Out Set of one leg calf raises on a ledge for up to one minute

Sunday:

Quads:
Leg Extensions 50x15 65x12 80x10 110x10
Front Squats 65x15 85(+20)x14 95(+10)x8  
Hack Squats 120x13 160(+10)x14 180x16(+2)
Walking Barbell Lunges 20x18(each leg) 30(+10)x19 40(+10)x16 I am using an EZ Curl Bar for now. After the last set, my upper hamstrings and glutes were totally shot.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 25x21 40x18(+2) 50x12
Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat 30x17 35(toes in)x19 45(toes out)x18
Smith Machine Calf Raises 45x20 50x17 55x16
One Legged Calf Raises, left leg 17 reps in 35 seconds, right leg 14 reps in 25 seconds. Its going to take awhile to work up to one minute.  

It feels odd not working hamstrings with quads. The workout is much shorter than before, but the quad workout particularly is exhausting. The leg extensions pre exhaust the quads for the front squats and hacks, then the walking lunges become pure torture.  I did add reps and weight though.

I finished four straight days of training, now I can settle into the Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday/Sunday routine this week. Cardio will be Tuesday morning and I think I will do my second calf workout on Thursday morning.

Nutrition wise, as I said, I can't make the 30/50/20 split on workout days, so I am tracking separately my on and off days. This week on my off days, my ratios were really close to what I wanted: 28%/52%/20%. On days, it was 22/60/18. Average calorie count was 3943. I am not targeting any particular number of calories right now. I'll do what I have to to gain those 3 pounds I want in the next few weeks.

My protein last week was alot of tuna, turkey breast, eye o round roast and two new treats I got at BJs: corn beef brisket and cajun catfish. My cheat was pizza. I got a pizza from last Dominos last weekend, my first since before Thanksgiving.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2005)

HEY EGO!!!!!! Nice arm workout!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HEY EGO!!!!!! Nice arm workout!!


Thanks Billie. That's great coming from the Queen of Triceps..


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 27, 2005)

Tuesday I did cardio first thing in the morning and then chest and shoulders in the evening.

Cardio was 40 minutes of moderate intensity walking. I didn't go past setting 4 on the incline because my haven't recovered from Sunday glutes and hams said "no mas, no mas".

The weight workout was excellent. Added reps on all of my chest movements and will be adding weight next time. I blew through my numbers last week on wide grip upright rows and added serious poundages on the barbell shrugs behind the back, which I seem to getting the knack for now after a couple of times.

My Central Nervous System was really taxed last night. I am still wondering if I can keep up this full intensity stuff for 8 straight weeks. I had to extend some rest periods and took a couple of breaks after some exercises due to exhaustion. Now this could be my body still getting adapted to this, plus I did get up at 4:30 in the morning for cardio, worked all day and then went back to the gym. I'll see how I feel the next couple of workouts. A couple of possible solutions could be adding another potato to my pre workout carb up meal and maybe eating some apple slices to keep my blood sugar up during the workout. I was eating apples during my workouts at the end of my last cutting period in March to keep my energy level up after many weeks gradually lowering my carb intake.

I weighed 185 3/4 pre workout, which is 3 1/2 pounds over last Tuesday. What the?????   My appetite has been increasing, but my calorie counts are not very high. In the 3900 area. Then, it could be shock of the new workouts?? Or my body is in a prime anabolic state now coming off the cutting period??? I have seen some articles talking about this theory.

I have finalized an arrangement with the head PT at my gym for pictures, measurements and bodyfat test. We'll do them once a month starting in mid May. I'll post the pictures at Webshots and the measurements in the Journal.

Thursday morning is calves, then back and hamstrings at night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 28, 2005)

Worked calves and abs Thursday morning 5:30 AM, one hour total and then back and hamstrings this evening. Didn't see any increases on calves except on seated calf raises. The night workout ROCKED! 


No problems with energy level or CNS burnout. Increased weights or reps on everything but deadlifts, which I tied at 215 x 9 reps on the last set with last week. Added ten pounds to T Bar Rows and standing leg curls. On DB Stiff Deads, last week I did 35x12, 60x12 and 80x8. Tonight, 35x13, 65x12 and 80x10!  

Saturday is arms and abs.

My training may be derailed for awhile in the near future. I had inklings that this was coming and I learned today that it is very likely I am being sent down to Texas to help out another office for potentially several weeks, starting as early as May 11th( less than two weeks from now). I will have the option to fly back home for weekends, but I cannot see being able to workout 4 days a week living out of a suitcase, plus having a heavy workload and of course the diet part is going to be challenging. All of this is not yet fully confirmed. I should know if not on Friday, then sometime next week if it is a go. So we'll see....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 29, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> My training may be derailed for awhile in the near future. I had inklings that this was coming and I learned today that it is very likely I am being sent down to Texas to help out another office for potentially several weeks, starting as early as May 11th( less than two weeks from now). I will have the option to fly back home for weekends, but I cannot see being able to workout 4 days a week living out of a suitcase, plus having a heavy workload and of course the diet part is going to be challenging. All of this is not yet fully confirmed. I should know if not on Friday, then sometime next week if it is a go. So we'll see....




So what are you going to do? Will you just have to put training on hold? Can you train down there?


----------



## Journey (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Ego! I've been keeping up with your journal! Just not much time to post!  I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So what are you going to do? Will you just have to put training on hold? Can you train down there?


I'll train when I can, but I guess it won't be more than 2, maybe 3 days a week. Its a small city, but there appears to be a World Gym there, according to the company website, so that is good. 

Diet could be a real problem if I have to be eating out all of the time, plus I may be working a lot more hours and of course spending too much time in airports and on planes, so I may concentrate on doing more cardio ( hopefully the hotel has a treadmill and if not, I'll walk outdoors before breakfast) to keep the fat down and just do basic maintenance type weight training until I come back home for good. 

I'll have a much better idea after the first week what I will or will not be able to do.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 30, 2005)

Worked arms and abs this morning. Boy, I never knew arm workouts could be so exhausting!

Did bis first and added two or three reps on the last set of barbell curls, dumbbell curls and reverse curls. Biceps were fried when I got to concentration curls and I barely equaled last week's rep counts. On tris, added 5 pounds to close grip bench and 20 pounds on rope extensions. I felt better on the Fitballs and added reps on my ab exercises too.

Quads and calves on Sunday.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'll train when I can, but I guess it won't be more than 2, maybe 3 days a week. Its a small city, but there appears to be a World Gym there, according to the company website, so that is good.
> 
> Diet could be a real problem if I have to be eating out all of the time, plus I may be working a lot more hours and of course spending too much time in airports and on planes, so I may concentrate on doing more cardio ( hopefully the hotel has a treadmill and if not, I'll walk outdoors before breakfast) to keep the fat down and just do basic maintenance type weight training until I come back home for good.
> 
> I'll have a much better idea after the first week what I will or will not be able to do.


 I feel your pain, brother.  I spend a bit of time on the road for work as well, though I bounce around from town to town.  I usually have to hunt down a gym if I want to lift at all.  As far as eating, I take shakes with me and fill in with a lot of salads, chicken and steak.  Soups too.  Not great, but better than what most of my co-workers choke down.  

 By the way, if you haven't tried them already, the Instone shakes are great for travel.  They are great with just water, and the pre-measured amounts make life much easier.  Just a thought.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> As far as eating, I take shakes with me and fill in with a lot of salads, chicken and steak. Soups too. Not great, but better than what most of my co-workers choke down.


 Yeah, I hope I can do the same thing. What I am afraid of is it is a rural area and is not far from Cajun country, so the number of places to eat may be limited and cajun stuff is pretty greasy and fatty if I understand right.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 1, 2005)

Worked quads, calves and abs today. I'm adding weight on my sets and still blowing way past the desired reps ranges. My strength is going up much faster than I expected. Added 15 pounds on leg extensions and 10 on both the hack squats and walking lunges. Even added reps on calves after only two days rest. 

Week 3 of 8 is done and will be adding weights on many exercises next week on all my workouts. Before, I would have been afraid of burnout, but my trainer is forcing me to break through those old barriers and self imposed limits.

Cardio on Tuesday morning and then chest and shoulders at night.

I've been on Pump Tech for four weeks and the Tribulus and X Factor for one week. Am definitely bigger over the last ten days, my forearms looked like ripped bungy cords and my quads have separation I've never seen in off season condition before. But, my face is breaking out. Three pimples in the last few days and then another one popped up on one of my hamstrings today. I'm wondering if this is a side affect of either the Tribulus, arachidonic acid or both???


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hope I can do the same thing. What I am afraid of is it is a rural area and is not far from Cajun country, so the number of places to eat may be limited and cajun stuff is pretty greasy and fatty if I understand right.


 You should be OK, as long as you like seafood.  Sure, they love to fry anything that isn't moving (and some things that are) but if you dig blackened fish and shrimp type foods, you'll be OK.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

hey ego...w/o look as if they are doing good...looks like your getting your moneys worth on this new trainer!!

What do you do for a living that  you travel? sounds like fun!

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> What do you do for a living that you travel? sounds like fun!


I work for a large bank doing small business commercial loan underwriting and servicing. We merged with another bank down south and several people left in that part of Texas. The ones left are overwhelmed with the loan volume and may be having trouble adapting to our systems, so they want some of us to go down and help out for a bit. 

This is actually the first time I've ever traveled so far for work that I had to fly. Years ago when I was younger, I may not have minded a job where I traveled and lived out of a suitcase, but not now. I don't live to work anymore. This is OK because its short term. I can deal with flying out on Monday, working who knows how many hours for three days, flying back on Friday, catching up on home stuff during the weekend and then back on the plane on Monday   for a few weeks. 

It could be interesting evaluating businesses for credit in a totally different market. That part of eastern Texas is a heavy oil refining region and we don't have that kind of stuff up here!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 2, 2005)

I had my massage tonight. My left trapezius, my neck and left calf muscles were tied up in knots. Was it those walking lunges and one legged calf raises???   OWWWWW!!! I was hurting when my therapist got done with me.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

lmao...I thought a massage was suppose to be fun and relaxing not hurtful?? Guess that means your doing something right!!! BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lmao...I thought a massage was suppose to be fun and relaxing not hurtful?? Guess that means your doing something right!!! BILLIE


I get deep tissue which is very penetrating and yes, can be painful! But it does get rid of the knots and helps with my overall flexibility and strength long term. 

Actually, near the end, she does switch to a more "relaxing" almost Swedish treatment and there have been times when I got so relaxed, I fell asleep!


----------



## Journey (May 3, 2005)

It's those damn walking lunges!  .... just try to think of it this way... That pain means your hitting something that hasn't been spanked in a while


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> It's those damn walking lunges! .... just try to think of it this way... That pain means your hitting something that hasn't been spanked in a while


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 3, 2005)

This thread is getting out of control...ladies, control yourselves. Otherwise, I'm going to put you in the corner and take away your Whey.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 3, 2005)

A great day in the gym. This morning, I had much more energy for cardio and cranked up the incline. Got up to 3.5 MPH on an 8 level incline. Last week, I couldn't go above level 4. Did 35 minutes total.

Did chest and shoulders late afternoon. I felt strong from the start and piled on the extra pounds, 10 and 15 pound increments, not 5 as I had been doing. My left arm gave out( that rotator cuff again) on dumbbell bench presses, so on that I couldn't increase the weight or reps, but everything else...big jumps. Did 100x8 on last set on the Smith Military Press, 15 pounds more than the last time. Ten pounds added on all three sets of Barbell Shrugs behind the back. Got 9 reps on the last set.

I'm noticing that my water consumption is increasing during workouts. I had been drinking two 24 ounce bottles plus part of a third during workouts. I actually ran out of water a couple days last week. Tonight I packed 4 bottles and drank almost all 4 by the time I was done. I was guzzling the stuff between some sets. The gym has not been too hot, so I am not sweating more than normal. I wonder if the Tribulus is causing this?

I finished 4 weeks of Pump Tech Saturday and am going to cycle off it for a bit. It seemed to work well. I will see if there are any affects on strength, physique ( such as the veininous in my arms) or endurance while I am off it.

Weighed 184 3/4 pre workout, which I think is more normal. The 185 3/4 last week seemed a bit strange. I'm up 4 3/4 since I came back from vacation on 4/11.

Off Wednesday. Calves Thursday at dawn, then back and hamstrings after work.

No news on Texas. If its gonna be next week, I'd better know tomorrow!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2005)

wow ego...congrats on the increases!  How long have you been on the tribulus?  Maybe since you are pushing yourself more (weights, intensity) your sweating more?? just a thought


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> How long have you been on the tribulus?


 About ten days. 





> Maybe since you are pushing yourself more (weights, intensity) your sweating more?? just a thought


 Could be. I did wake up twice last night to go to the bathroom, so I finally did p*** alot of it out. I drank a ton yesterday. With the workouts, and also drinking water during the day and with meals, my log says I drank almost two gallons ( 240 ounces).


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Good looking w/o, goat!  (For a long time, I read your sig as E-Goat-Door.  Didn't make much sense...)

 Ah, midnight bathroom strolls...The curse of the well hydrated...


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking w/o, goat! (For a long time, I read your sig as E-Goat-Door. Didn't make much sense...)


It stands for "Ego At The Door". I leave my ego at the door when I go in the gym.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 4, 2005)

Found out today that there will be no Texas trip at least for next week. Logistics and budget stuff ( someone's department has to pay for all this) are slowing things down. It could be in two weeks, but it could also be not until June.

Change in workout plans. I got a rush deal today and we are meeting the prospective client tomorrow afternoon, so Thursday's workouts are pushed back to Friday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 8, 2005)

Finished Week 4 and still going strong. I have never gone past three weeks of consecutive full intensity workouts before. I guess I needed my drill sergeant trainer to force me past that barrier I had always set before.

Friday morning was calves. I increased the weights on ALL sets of each exercise and except for my last set of seated raises, still made or exceeded the targeted number of reps. Worked back and hamstrings Friday night. I was feeling ambitious and cheated by adding chins in the middle of my workout . Hamstring strength was great. Got up to 100 pounds of the last set of lying leg curls and 85 pounds on stiff legged dumbbell deadlifts.

I do not like working biceps so soon after back(16 hours), but I didn't have a choice because I could not work out Thursday night. I had to cheat a bit on barbell curls Saturday, but after that my biceps were rocking. Added 5 pounds on standing DB curls and concentration curls. Added 10 pounds on reverse curls and still blew out 18 reps!  Triceps were also great.

Quad and calves Sunday morning. Just like Friday morning, added weights on all execises, all sets, even on calves with only one day's rest. I was exhausted though between sets and had to extend my rest periods. I also added two sets of leg presses to more exhaust the quads before walking lunges. 

There have been no new pimples this week, so I think the problem may go away. Still drinking a ton of water and my appetite is going through the roof, especially on workout days. I was over 4400 calories on workout days this week and close to 700 a day on carbs.

Off day on Monday, then back to gym for cardio Tuesday morning and then weights at night. I have another massage scheduled Saturday, so no training that day. Unsure if I will work out Wednesday/Friday or Thursday/Friday.

Texas is off for at least a few weeks. Latest word is possibly going down the day after Memorial Day for the rest of that week, but this is still unofficial and could change.

I will be talking to the trainer up here about getting pictures and measurements done the week of the 23rd.


----------



## Journey (May 8, 2005)

Sounds like things are going great! Congrats on all the increases! Someone sounds rather excited about how things are coming along   Can't wait to see the measurements!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Lookin good, goat!  Good to here you've got some time before Texas.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2005)

Hey ego...things are looking awsome, congrats on all of the increases!!  ...on a side note...what does your wife/gf/whatever workout with you as well?  It seems like you spend a lot of time in the gym through the week, plus work...talk about keeping busy!! 

great job!!

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> on a side note...what does your wife/gf/whatever workout with you as well? It seems like you spend a lot of time in the gym through the week, plus work...talk about keeping busy!!


No wife, no girlfriend, no kids. I have enough to keep me busy between training, cooking, reading and following auto racing, which is a real passion of mine.

I'd be great to find a mate who loves real weight training as much as I do, but I go to the gym to workout, not to socialize.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 9, 2005)

I had a major nutritional meltdown today. In our office, on one's birthday, they have to bring in treats for the rest of the department. Today's birthday girl bought in Dunkin Donuts. I've been great in resisting these sugary birthday treats all year, but today, these massive carb cravings I've been having the last couple of weeks got to me....Two chocolate and one old fashioned donut down the chute...635 calories and 34 grams of fat says Fitday... but they sure tasted good.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Hey, it's not the worst thing you could have done...at least you left some for the others, right?  Don't sweat it.  You've earned a cheat.  Just don't do it again!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You've earned a cheat. Just don't do it again!


I'll be good until May 27th. That's my birthday and there is going to be a BIG cake that day.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2005)

hey, next time eat a donut for me!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

It sounds like the new workouts are really working for you!  Great!! I hope they pay off in terms of muscle gains.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I had a major nutritional meltdown today. In our office, on one's birthday, they have to bring in treats for the rest of the department. Today's birthday girl bought in Dunkin Donuts. I've been great in resisting these sugary birthday treats all year, but today, these massive carb cravings I've been having the last couple of weeks got to me....Two chocolate and one old fashioned donut down the chute...635 calories and 34 grams of fat says Fitday... but they sure tasted good.


Mmmmmmmmmmm DONUTS!! LOL - don't sweat it - your metabolism is fast enough to cope with the few extra calories!

I had a similar experience today - someone bought in Krispy Kremes! I have never tasted these before, but always remember how much everyone on the forums talk about them!! I was very tempted - but luckily I didn't cave in!! 

YAY - your birthday is coming!! I'll have to write that down!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey, next time eat a donut for me!!!


The third one was for you Billie. 

Now, can I get a little of those kick ass triceps of yours?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2005)

wow, all you want is triceps?? most men would ask for something else...  lol...just kidding...!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 11, 2005)

OK day on Tuesday. Cardio was great. Energy was high. I kicked my MPH on the treadmill up to 4 MPH at level 8 incline and was still not totally wasted.

Weight workout at night saw me hit the wall for the first time. I added one more rep at 135 on the Smith Incline Press, but just like last week, on dumbbell benches, the weakness in my left rotator cuff ( from a strain 3 1/2 years ago. It will never again be 100%) caused my left arm to give out on the last two sets using 60s. I only got 7 reps the last set, got 9 last week and 10 the week before.   I also didn't improve on Smith Militaries either. Good news was on the more isolation shoulder movements like side laterals and rear delt raises, I did add reps.

Weighed 185 1/2, up 3/4 from last week  and 1/4 under that weird weigh in I had on April 26th.

Calves tomorrow morning, then back and hamstrings at night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I had a similar experience today - someone bought in Krispy Kremes! I have never tasted these before, but always remember how much everyone on the forums talk about them!! I was very tempted - but luckily I didn't cave in!!


Krispy Kremes are a legend around here, but I don't really like donuts with a filling and especially with creme. If she had bought in Krispy Kremes, I wouldn't have caved either!! 

Emma, what would be worse for you...having to eat those donuts or having to put on make up and a dress for that wedding?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 11, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Emma, what would be worse for you...having to eat those donuts or having to put on make up and a dress for that wedding?






I don't know.... Do I really have to pick??!!  Arggg... Both of them are equal in their un-appealing nature! 

I would probably rather eat a donut than put on make-up and wear a dress... At least I can hit the gym after the donut - make use of all that sugar for squating power  

... But the photographic evidence of me in a frock will be around forever!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 12, 2005)

I was betting that the donut would be the lesser of two evils  too.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 12, 2005)

A super day in the gym. A very good calf workout at 5:30AM. Boosted my reps on most exercises and had an excellent pump when I was done. Back and hamstrings tonight was off the charts. It actually started slowly. I had a bad allergy attack on the way to the gym( the pollen today was real bad. Whenever a windy cold front, like the one this morning, goes through this time of year, I am in trouble) and my eyes and nose were itchy, burning and watering all through warm ups and in my first exercise, wide grip pulldowns. But then it went away and I rock and rolled the rest of the workout. Added ten pounds on T Bar Rows, close grip pulldowns, five pounds on one arm rows, deadlifts, lying leg curls and dumbbell stiff deadlifts ( up to 90 now for 8 reps!). My hamstrings got quite a workout and I could hardly feel them when I was done. Burn, baby burn! 

Arms and abs on Friday night.

With all of this intensity and my lingering fear of still burning out, my trainer advised me today to increase my glutamine intake substantially to 30 grams a day to help prevent catabolism and boost the muscle repair process. My workouts are still rocking along, my appetite is off the charts and I am sleeping like a baby at night, so no signs yet of overtraining.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2005)

ego, things are looking great!!  You know that your legs are going to HURT later when you work them to the point of numbness...I worked legs today too, so I guess we will both be hobbling around tomorrow...GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Nice w/o out goat!  I'm guessing you haven't posted today because your legs won't carry you to the computer...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o out goat! I'm guessing you haven't posted today because your legs won't carry you to the computer...


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 14, 2005)

OK Billie and Pylon, who put that secret web cam in my bedroom??? Yes, my calves ( not the hamstrings  ) were on fire yesterday morning. I think the deadlifts actually fried them Thursday night, all that pulling, after having pumped the calves up in the morning. Could barely crawl out of bed..getting to the computer? Naahhh... 

And then my masseuse was digging into my calves this morning.. ARGGGHHHH!!! 

Friday night was arms and abs. I did triceps first. I lost two reps on close grip bench, but after that boosted the weights or reps on all tri exercises. On the last set of pushdowns, got 11 reps ( two more than last week) at 150 pounds, but I was literally on the floor exhausted after that. I had increases on all of my bi exercises too, but I was torture tired between sets and fell asleep for 4 hours after my post workout meal.

If I'm this tired after tomorrow's workout, then its time to back off on the intensity a bit.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

Hoowee!  Sounds like a good time!  Way to go!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2005)

Great Job!!:d


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 15, 2005)

Worked quads and calves this morning. I lost a few reps on front squats, but added weight or reps on everything else. I'm getting close now to getting that one minute on one legged calf raises ( the first week I could only do 30 seconds!).

But I need a break. Feeling tired all day yesterday and after the workout today and the appetite is flagging.    Going to take it easy this week. Less weight, no training to failure and may only do 3 workouts instead of 4, will play it by ear.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

REST IS FOR THE WEAK!!!

 (Ok, I had a four hour nap today, so I probably shouldn't say that....)


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

morning ego! have a great energetic week!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> But I need a break. Feeling tired all day yesterday and after the workout today and the appetite is flagging.    Going to take it easy this week. Less weight, no training to failure and may only do 3 workouts instead of 4, will play it by ear.


Hey Ego , Hope your energy is back.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 16, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> But I need a break. Feeling tired all day yesterday and after the workout today and the appetite is flagging.    Going to take it easy this week. Less weight, no training to failure and may only do 3 workouts instead of 4, will play it by ear.


 Hope you are feeling better today Ego.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

from the looks of things, it looks like you may have overdone it, I really hope your feeling better!  BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everybody. Its Tuesday night. I'm taking an extra day off from weights and I'll be back in the gym tomorrow night. I did 30 minutes of light cardio this morning. I'm feeling much more energized today.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 18, 2005)

Great workout tonight. Not so much that I lifted heavy, but I felt much better and looked fantastic in the mirror. I intentionally kept the intensity down. Dropped the weights, 10,15 pounds on dumbbells and up to 25 pounds on the barbell stuff. Did not go to failure, but did slow some of the reps down and really focused on contracting the targeted muscle on each rep. Also switched some of the order of exercises for variety.

The scale was Godzilla like again tonight. 187 3/4, up 1 1/4 from yesterday and 2 1/4 from last Tuesday! I definitely looked much bigger in the mirror. Chest in particular was really pumped when I hit some poses after my workout. Now, I did eat really BIG yesterday. I mentioned my appetite was flagging a couple of days ago. I only ate 3300 plus calories Sunday and Monday. Did cardio and got my energy back Tuesday and kept EATING and EATING and EATING the rest of the day...5051 calories when the day was done, almost 300 grams of protein.  Back to more normal 3900 today.

I'll see what the scale and mirror say next week to see if this 187 plus sticks.

Going to play my workout schedule by ear this weekend. Off tomorrow because I have a late afternoon business appointment. Training back and hamstrings Friday and arms Saturday. The local weather forecast service says Sunday is going to be sunny, high 70s, light wind. If so, I'm going to the BEACH Sunday and legs can wait until Monday. The Weather Channel is still saying cool, temps in the high 60s. Not great beach weather if that is true.  

Holy moly, the gym was crowded tonight! Does everybody train on Mondays and Wednesdays now ??? I could barely find an open space to do my side laterals, wide grip upright rows and bent laterals. Geezzzz!!!! Of course, I'll probably have the free weight room to myself on Friday night.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

awesome! 300G of protein  so if i'm gonna be doing the cooking, we're gonna have to lower that # or invest in the biggest foreman ever...   

hope you get to go to the beach... i'm jealous!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2005)

wow....5,000 calories, just to imagine that is amazing (unless I eat all 5,000 in lucky charms, cake, and cookies...LMAO...)  I am glad you are feeling better Ego...are you going to keep intensity low for a little while to see what your body is doing?  take care buddy!! BILLIE


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> and kept EATING and EATING and EATING the rest of the day...5051 calories when the day was done, almost 300 grams of protein.


  OMG! i would have been in the crapper for the rest of the day, if i tried anything like that!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

Hey ego....are you still using redline on occasion?


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 19, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> awesome! 300G of protein  so if i'm gonna be doing the cooking, we're gonna have to lower that # or invest in the biggest foreman ever...
> 
> hope you get to go to the beach... i'm jealous!


Yeah, the 300 is unusual. I couldn't do that too many days. Most are low 200s on workout days, 250 on off days. I actually have a Hamilton Beach grill. It is HUGE for a counter top and I can grill six hamburger patties at a time. Great time saver.

Beach is not looking in the cards. Both services now say temps there will be in low to mid 60s which is a bit too cool. So I guess its wait till Memorial Day weekend like everybody else!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you going to keep intensity low for a little while to see what your body is doing? take care buddy!! BILLIE


Going to take it easy for the rest of this week. I think I can go back to full intensity next week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey ego....are you still using redline on occasion?


Hey Billie. I think maybe you confused me with someone else. I've never used Redline. Is that a fat burner/thermogenic? My thermogenic is Xenadrine NRG.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

okay, I thought you were taking some thermogenic, but I couldnt' remember which one


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 20, 2005)

The NRG is great. I take 2 about a half hour before a workout or cardio. It really revs up the energy and helps keep me more cut in the offseason. The fat burner is actually too potent so I don't take it on off days during my offseason.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 20, 2005)

I am on a new medicine where I can't take any stimulants or anything...


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

I've been taking a Tight/Eph stack 2x per day.  I love it!  High energy, great w/o's.  Took about three days for my system to adjust, but no ill effects since.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 20, 2005)

Another really good day in the gym. Did calves this morning, then back and hamstrings in the evening.

Lightened up on the weights, slowed down the reps and got really good muscle contractions. Switched up the exercises and the order a bit. For back, started with pulldowns, then did chins instead of T Bar rows, finished with one arm rows, close grip pulldowns and deadlifts as normal. Hamstrings, started with seated leg curls, then went to dumbbell stiff deadlifts and then with the hams fried, finished with lying leg curls.

Arms and abs tomorrow, then quads and calves on Sunday.

I can't seem to find the trainer at the gym who was supposed to do my pictures and measurements. Didn't see him all week or at all last weekend. I'll have to ask someone tomorrow where he is...hopefully it was just a few days off, but I'm worried because there was a whole crew of new trainers there this week. I'm wondering if he got transferred to another gym???


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 22, 2005)

Not alot of drama in Saturday's and Sunday's workouts. Arm workout was good. No fireworks. Didn't press anything hard. Sunday, I did regular squats instead of front squats. Had not done regular squats since March. Will go back to the written routine and full intensity this week.

Schedule is up in the air. I have a dentist appointment for a filling Tuesday morning, so no cardio. I want to take Monday entirely off, so I am leaning towards weights on Tuesday and Thursday nights, cardio Thursday morning and the other two weight workouts will depend on whether I want to work out on my birthday, Friday (which I do not want to do) and also whether Saturday is a good beach day or not. The weather here has turned cool and wet and it is supposed to be rainy and cool for the next week.  

Big problem with pictures and measurements. I found out today the trainer I "hired" quit last weekend. There is a new "head" trainer, but I am very wary. They are turning over trainers every few weeks it seems and from observation, most do not know what they are doing. It seems LA Fitness is just another corporate " churn em and burn em" chain. I don't need the aggravation of dealing with "here today gone tomorrow trainers", so I am going to start calling some local personal training studios and try to negotiate an arrangement with someone who is established, knowledgeable and who I know has been and will be around for awhile.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Sux about your trainer.  That's the problem with chains, though there has been some turnover at my gym, which is a standalone business.  Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2005)

my gym only has one trainer (and she doesn't seem like she knows much), and she charges $35 an hour......I can work up my own routine for free


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 23, 2005)

It looks like I am going to Houston next week for 3-4 days, probably starting on Tuesday and coming back during the day Friday. Its not definite, but I should know for sure on tomorrow.

So this week has to be good, as I may be lucky to get one weight session in between next Tuesday and Sunday the 5th of June.   Saturday the 4th I am a guest of my one of my customers at the NASCAR race in Delaware, so no workout that day ( unless it rains  ).

Because of all this, I have to tie up some loose ends around the house and at work before I leave, so no searching for a local PT now until I get back.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

let me know around the 3rd if you need a rain dance  

will you be staying somewhere in houston where u can work out at? i know it sucks being away from your gym... i'm sure you'll make the most of this week though!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

maybe if your lucky your hotel will have a weight room.  I know they are never very good, but it's better than nothing!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 25, 2005)

Had a great workout Tuesday night. Chest and shoulders, starting week 7. I added weight on every exercise except for the dumbbell bench presses. Energy level was high and I was able to stick to 90 second rest periods. Starting to see those rear delts popping out.  

Weakness in the left shoulder from that rotator cuff is hampering the bench presses. I did have someone spot me just on the left hand on the last set. I got the 60s up for 8 reps with the last two assisted before the left arm gave out. The right side was still fine, but without the spot, I wouldn't have gotten past 6.

Weighed 187. Down 3/4 from last week, but that number seemed kind of high. The 187 seems more right. I'm up 7 pounds in six weeks which is good. Quad separation is clearly visible, have veins on forearms and biceps and good middle back definition. Abs are visible in the morning, but as I eat and drink water, they do wash away as the day goes along. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 25, 2005)

Its confirmed. I'm going to be in Houston from Tuesday through Thursday afternoon next week. Flying out of Philadelphia at 7AM Tuesday, will probably work a couple of hours in the afternoon, all day Wednesday and then Thursday morning, before catching a 3:30 flight back.

The exact time frames and the hotel where we'd be staying wasn't finalized until today, so I spent this afternoon in a whirlwind making plane and hotel reservations and searching out what I could on the area.

Its likely that the group of us will go out for dinner Tuesday night, so no workout that day. I'm thinking I can get a workout in either Wednesday or Thursday night and will definitely get in at least one early morning cardio session before breakfast. 

The hotel has a fitness center which will do fine for cardio, but I need a real gym with real weights for a workout. There is a Ballys on the same street as the hotel that seems close by from the directions. It won't cost me anything. I hate Ballys, but I guess I'll have to suck it up for one workout. I was SHOCKED to find out there are NO Golds, World Gyms or LA Fitness' in Houston! Its true. Checked their websites. Each has clubs in other parts of Texas, but not Houston. What's that all about??? 

I will eat the best I can. I'm packing protein bars, whey protein packets, shaker bottle, some tuna and tupperware, but I can't be too "strange" working in someone else' department and work area ( especially being a "Yankee" down there), so day time eating and meal timing probably will not be the best. I also suspect that our boss will be ordering take out to be bought in for lunch. We have alot of files to go through and not much time.

There are a ton of Golden Corrals in Houston, so hopefully one is not too far away and I can at least eat a couple of healthy dinners and maybe breakfast on Friday.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 25, 2005)

to the workout on tues! 

sucks about the being on the road deal... but knowing how dedicated you are, you'll do all you can to stay on track. its not as frustrating if you plan on missing a workout/meal here and there rather than planning to stay on track 100%. 

I hear you about the not looking strange deal... i've gotten several strange looks while chugging some raw oats out of a shaker!   

i hope you get a nice rental once you get there and you're not doomed with my "kia curse"


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2005)

I know how the "strange" thing goes too....why do so many people think it's strange to eat tuna fish straight out of the pouch???


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 26, 2005)

Cardio on Thursday morning, then back and hamstrings at night. It was a super workout. I added 5 pounds on EVERY set of pulldowns, T Bar rows, one arm rows (70 lbs, 12 reps on last set), lying leg curls and standing leg curls. My only "failure" was my hams gave out after 7 reps at 90 pounds on the last set of stiff deads. I got 8 reps two weeks ago, but they were absolutely gone after curls and then repping 10 reps at 80 the set before.

I've made a major change of plans. The weather is supposed to clear up ( FINALLY) tomorrow and Saturday looks like sun with low 70s temps. Going to beach Saturday and will celebrate Friday's birthday with my beach friends there. That means arms and abs in the gym Friday night. Still having my little work party with birthday cake at work tomorrow, but no birthday feast on Friday night. Need to keep those abs.  

Sunday is off ( big racing day with Formula 1 race, Indy 500 with Danica Patrick, and NASCAR at night). Will couch potato, do laundry, pay start of the month bills and start packing for the trip. Monday morning is quads and calves.


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2005)

Solid plan.  Good luck in Texas...

 BTW, Happy Bday!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

wow, looks like you have everything planned out, great job adding all the weight/reps, AND......looks like I get to be the one of the first to wish you a...........HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 27, 2005)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY EGO!  *​
Hope you have a wonderful day - Enjoy that cake!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2005)

Happy B'Day, Ego!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 27, 2005)

Wow....he ate so much birthday cake that he can't get off the couch


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, Happy Bday!





> wow, looks like you have everything planned out, great job adding all the weight/reps, AND......looks like I get to be the one of the first to wish you a...........HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!





> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY EGO!  *
> Hope you have a wonderful day - Enjoy that cake!





> Happy B'Day, Ego!!





> Happy Birthday





> Wow....he ate so much birthday cake that he can't get off the couch


Thanks everybody for the birthday wishes.

Yes, Billie. I had two big pieces of birthday cake and then fell asleep at my desk after lunch.  

I was worried about Friday night's workout. I couldn't sleep in as late as I wanted in the morning after Thursday's grueling workout because of an early morning conference call at work. Then birthday cake, lunch and then I felt like a zombie all afternoon.

Had extra carbs before training and warmed up slowly. My energy level returned and it was another fantastic workout. Added 5 pounds on barbell curls, dumbbell curls and reverse curls. Got 11 clean reps at 95 pounds on barbell curls. The last full intensity workout, I did 9 reps at 90. The target is 8 reps, so I'll go to 100 or 105 next time.

I had lost reps on close grip bench presses the last two workouts, but got back to 8 reps at 145 and really pushed the envelope on pushdowns. Got 9 at 160 pounds the last set. The whole stack is only 200!  Arms were blown up like balloons.

Spent the morning and early afternoon today at the beach. Left early because a cool sea breeze and clouds made it very cold after lunch, but 4 good hours of sun was worth the trip.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 30, 2005)

Worked quads and calves Monday morning. I really pushed the envelope and was adding 10 or 15 pounds at a time instead of 5. Got 8 reps at 140 on leg extensions, 220 for 12 on hack squats and did 18 reps on each leg at 80 pounds on walking lunges before collapsing. Two weeks ago, it was 15 at 65 pounds.

I hate having to take a break this week. A Wednesday night workout at Ballys is still possible. At the least, I'll do one or two morning cardio sessions.

Flying out early tomorrow morning. I won't have access to my personal Internet until at least Friday, so until then, sayanara.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

HEY EGO!!! Looks like I'm going to be passing the quadzilla title on to you!!  Have a good flight and trip. And I didn't hear who Danica Patrick is... its the 30th! Fill me in, I'm guessing it's a race car person?


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 30, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Have a good flight and trip.


 Thanks.


> And I didn't hear who Danica Patrick is... its the 30th! Fill me in, I'm guessing it's a race car person?


It is. She was supposed to be on all the morning talk shows, but maybe its tomorrow because of the holiday. She almost won the Indy 500 Sunday and WILL be the first woman in history to win a major automobile race, possibly by the end of this year.

Lets see if this link works:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/racing/more/05/29/bc.car.irl.indy500.dani.ap/index.html

I know this one does:

http://www.danicaracing.com


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

oh yeah!! i just read about her in SI yesterday... saw her on ESPN too. So i take it back, i do know who she is.  she's a bad ass!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I hate having to take a break this week. A Wednesday night workout at Ballys is still possible. At the least, I'll do one or two morning cardio sessions.
> 
> Flying out early tomorrow morning. I won't have access to my personal Internet until at least Friday, so until then, sayanara.


 Don't worry too much about the break Ego... It is not too long - and you have been feeling under the weather lately, so your body may even thank you for it! 

Be safe on your trip - I hope you have a nice time and see you soon!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy belated birthday, Ego! 

Sorry to hear about the training break. Can't do much about that.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 3, 2005)

Your girl made the cover of SPORTS ILLUSTRATED!!   I'd like to know the # of females who have made the cover solo... doubt it's more than 8 or 10. 

hope your getting some workouts in on the trip... hey it's friday... u should be back!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Happy belated birthday, Ego!


Thanks MortSubite.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 3, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Your girl made the cover of SPORTS ILLUSTRATED!!


 Wow! I didn't know. They said on a racing show Sunday that they were planning to put her on the cover if she won, but it seems it was close enough. I'll pick up the mag later. Thanks for the news. I did see that the ratings for the race were up 40% over last year. That was all because of her. 


> I'd like to know the # of females who have made the cover solo... doubt it's more than 8 or 10.


. I'll bet that excluding the swimsuit models, its less than that. I don't think Annika Sorenstam, who has been better at her sport than Tiger Woods the last 2 years, has EVER on the cover. The last one I remember was that soccer player and of course, she had no shirt on.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, I am back!

I worked my tail off, but it wasn't in the gym.   We were working until 6 PM each night, then back to the hotel, change clothes, then in a cab to dinner, getting back at 10PM.

I did get a 35 minute walk on the hotel treadmill Wednesday morning. But no chance ( and no energy) to get to the gym. The Ballys was right across the street and there was also a 24 Hour Fitness a mile away.

Anyway, had alot of catching up to do at work today, plus carryover stuff from Houston I bought back, so no workout today.  

Going to the NASCAR race tomorrow, as the rain is supposed to stop by early morning. Should get back to the gym Sunday morning and will shoot for Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday weight workouts and cardio either Tuesday or Thursday morning.

I still have to think this through and talk to some people, but there is the chance I may be making a serious life change. The bank really needs people in Houston. The lending servicing department down there is really short handed and they have openings for the same job I am doing now. Believe it or not, someone even quit during the time we were there. I am seriously thinking of taking a job there rather than waiting to see what happens with the consolidation up here. I've been thinking about relocating to a warmer climate for a while now and other than South Florida, you can't get much farther from winter weather than the Gulf Coast. The downside is that with all the turmoil and cleaning up that has to be done down there, I will probably have to get back into "career mode" which means this serious bodybuilding thing will have to stop.

I'm back here for two weeks and then going back to Houston for another week on the 20th.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ego, I am so glad to have you back, we all missed you!!!  It sounds like you have some serious thinking to do after your trip down there....Hope you come up with a good solution, good luck!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome back Ego!! 

Hmmmm... Seems your world is at a bit of a 'cross-roads' at the moment - career move v's bb...

I am sure you will work out what is best for you.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Good luck with the job thing.  A change like that would be hectic, but would also be a great way to show off your skills by taking an area in disarray and putting it right.  Just a thought.

 Welcome back, by the way!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 5, 2005)

I was so glad to get back in the gym today! I was seeing dumbbells and counting reps in my dreams last night. 

My weights and reps were down on my last sets of inclines, dumbbell bench press and military press today. I think it was a combination of that left shoulder(rotator cuff) not having enough strength to pull its own weight plus I know my calories, protein and carbs have not been up to snuff the last week with being away all week plus being somewhat "imprisoned" yesterday with all the "bad" food and drinks in the luxury box at the NASCAR race. My bodyweight was down to 184 this morning. I was able to add weight or reps on less taxxing exercises like cable crosses, side laterals, rear laterals and shrugs behind the back.

I am going to do a calf workout Monday morning and push cardio back to Thursday. Got to get those puny suckers pumped again.

I am going to get my calorie count up this week. Shooting for 4200 a day. I was at 3800 two weeks ago. I didn't track last week, but I'm sure it was much less than that and I need to get my size back.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 7, 2005)

Had a really good calf workout Monday morning. I had a massage Monday night and my therapist really dug into them. It was torture, but I guess I love pain.  

Worked back and hamstrings Tuesday night. It was a mediocre workout. I was adding weight and hitting the rep targets on the early sets, but my top end ( the last sets) strength was down. I either just matched the reps on my last workout or fell short. I'm at 184 1/2 lbs, so I haven't gained back the weight I lost in Houston and it showed. I was really galled because I lost reps on both lying leg curls and dumbbell stiff deadlifts.

Cardio Thursday morning and then arms and abs in the late afternoon.

I have an appointment with my highest level boss here Thursday morning to talk about the Houston thing.

A question for anyone following here who lives or has lived in Texas. I do not think Texas has a state income tax. Is this true? I know Florida does not and I seem to recall reading somewhere that Texas does not either. I looked at a couple of state websites and I can't find any evidence of a state income tax. If they do not, are there other "hidden taxes" they get you with? The state sales tax at 6.25% is the almost the same as Pennsylvania.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

we do not have a state income tax here in TN either, but we have 9.75% sales tax


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 10, 2005)

Thursday was a much better day. Did cardio first thing in the morning, then arms and abs at night. I added weight or reps on every exercise except my last set of dumbbell curls. Last set of barbell curls was 9 reps at 100 pounds and got 9 1/2 reps at 145 on close grip bench presses. Couldn't get the 10th all the way up without help from the spotter. Up to 11 reps at 160 pounds on pushdowns.

There were no Fitballs in the gym for ab work.   Did they take them out or did they all get busted? I don't know if I'm happy   or sad  . I don't like Fitballs.  

Saturday is quads and  calves, then off for a beach day on Sunday.  

The Houston thing is on hold for now. The manager I met with Thursday thinks I need to talk to the manager down there informally and off the record first and get a better feel for the "lay of the land" down there before I make such a drastic decision. So I'll do this when I go back down there on the 20th.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we do not have a state income tax here in TN either, but we have 9.75% sales tax


Oww!! You poor thing! Are you close enough to the border of another state to cross over there and buy stuff??

Around here, Delaware has NO sales tax. Pennsylvania's is 6% and its 7% in Philadelphia. When I lived further south a few years ago near the border of Pa and Delaware, all of us used to go to Delaware, especially at Christmas time, and buy stuff there to avoid the sales tax.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Mississippi has a lower tax than us (I can't remember what it is though) so whenever we buy something major, we go down there 

your workouts are looking fantastic Ego! how are you feeling?  you aren't sluggish anymore?  I figure you'd be beat with all this work and the gym too....take care and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 11, 2005)

Today was an all time great workout. I increased the weight or reps on EVERY working set of every exercise except seated calf raises. Leg extensions, last set 140x9, front squats 95x15, hacks 220x13, walking lunges 90x11 (each leg).I actually did added two sets of 20 rep squats before walking lunges to really fatigue the quads and then added 10 or 15 pounds on each set of walking lunges. The last two sets were close to death. My quads, hamstrings and glutes felt like knives were poking in them the last few reps.

I've gotten back the size and strength I lost last week. I'm on target to get the 4200 calories this week and I think this really helped my energy and strength the last two workouts.

Four more intense workouts next week and then probably another few days off because of my next trip to Houston.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how are you feeling? you aren't sluggish anymore? I figure you'd be beat with all this work and the gym too....take care and have a great weekend!!


I'm fine now. I was kind of sluggish early in the week, but its gotten much better since about Wednesday. It may have been stress ( work) related plus diet. My calories were way down for two straight weeks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Around here, Delaware has NO sales tax. Pennsylvania's is 6% and its 7% in Philadelphia. When I lived further south a few years ago near the border of Pa and Delaware, all of us used to go to Delaware, especially at Christmas time, and buy stuff there to avoid the sales tax.


  You guys are sooooo lucky!!!!! Here (in ontario at least) we have GST (goods and service tax) of 7% + PST (provincial sales tax) of 8%. So a total of 15%. YES, FIFTEEN PRECENT!!   

And dont even get me started on Income tax!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2005)

your leg routine makes me wanna cry....lunges, PLUS walking lunges!! owee!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You guys are sooooo lucky!!!!! Here (in ontario at least) we have GST (goods and service tax) of 7% + PST (provincial sales tax) of 8%. So a total of 15%. YES, FIFTEEN PRECENT!!
> 
> And dont even get me started on Income tax!!


Unfortunately, someone has to pay for your country's universal health care and other social programs.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 14, 2005)

Did cardio Monday morning, low intensity and then chest and shoulders at night.

Another really good workout. Got 12 reps on last set of dumbbell benches with 60 pounds. The goal was 10 and I had been stuck at 8-10 the last 3 workouts. Don't know where the strength came from, but 10 was easy and I blew out 2 more reps after that.    Added reps too on decline flyes, side laterals and shrugs behind the back. Added 5 pounds on the both of the last two sets of wide grip upright rows. Chest and delts were really pumped up after the workout.

I used the last of my Xenadrine NRG on Saturday. Started my first bottle of Muscle Tech's Thermo Gain on Monday. The company says it is a thermogenic that also builds muscle. The bottle will last me two months, so I'll see how it works relative to the NRG. I've used some of Muscle Tech's products before and have had success with most of them.

Another cardio session Wednesday morning, then back and hamstrings at night.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

hey stranger! way to go on the great workout and DB presses!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey stranger! way to go on the great workout and DB presses!


Thanks Cris. You seem to be doing pretty good yourself.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

good to see you posting regularly again!!! we miss you when your gone


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 16, 2005)

Wednesday was cardio in the morning, then back and hams at night.

It was another blow out workout. Wide grip pulldowns, up 2 reps to 9 at 125 pounds on the last set. Wide Grip T Bar Rows 102 1/2, up 2 1/2 and got 10 reps rather than the target 8. One Arm Rows 75x9, up 5 pounds. Close Grip Pulldowns 125x11, up 2 reps. Deadlifts 230x9, up 5 pounds.

Lying Leg Curls, could not quite get the 11th rep up at 95 pounds, so still stuck at 10. Stiff DB Deadlifts 90 x10 on the last set, up 3 reps! 

I was also adding weight on the prior sets of most exercises.

One thing that really helped on both deadlifts were new straps with hooks I bought a couple of days ago. My grip had been failing on deadlifts lately, both barbell and dumbbell as I lifted heavier and heavier weights. I bought a book titled "Bodybuilding 101" in the store a couple of weeks ago and it mentioned in the accessories section about straps with hooks. I tried regular straps for awhile in the past, but found it too much of a pain to wrap eaaaaccchhhch haaannndddd evvvvveerrryyyy set.

This was the first time I used a strap with a hook and it was much quicker and easier to just wrap the hook over the bar and then go without all the messing around. The hooks really helped my grip and thus I was able to go to full failure of the muscle rather than losing the bar early because my grip came loose. Plus I did not not have the distraction of trying to keep holding onto the bar rather than focusing on contracting the working muscles.

Weighed 185 1/4, up 3/4 from last week.

Friday night is arms and abs. I'm on the road all day in southern Delaware. Hopefully lunch will not be too unhealthy.

Quads and calves either Saturday or Sunday, then its off to Houston for four days and some unwanted time off from the gym. 

It is official. The company posted the job I want in Houston on the job posting site yesterday, so they are truly looking to hire somebody. I read the job description and qualifications and I more than meet the criterion. Hopefully I can set up that meeting with the department manager for Monday or Tuesday ( I voice mailed him today), but right now I don't see much downside that would cause me not to officially apply for the job.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

wow ego, your doing awsome every time you walk in the gym door!!    I bought the bodybuilding 101 book also!! haha....  got it about a month ago 

good luck with your job, and have a safe trip!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 17, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> It was another blow out workout. Wide grip pulldowns, up 2 reps to 9 at 125 pounds on the last set. Wide Grip T Bar Rows 102 1/2, up 2 1/2 and got 10 reps rather than the target 8. One Arm Rows 75x9, up 5 pounds. Close Grip Pulldowns 125x11, up 2 reps. Deadlifts 230x9, up 5 pounds.
> 
> Lying Leg Curls, could not quite get the 11th rep up at 95 pounds, so still stuck at 10. Stiff DB Deadlifts 90 x10 on the last set, up 3 reps!


 WOW!! Great workout ego!!  

 I can't believe the constant gains you make - it is very impressive.



> Weighed 185 1/4, up 3/4 from last week.


YAY!!! What calorie intake are you having to do to get that! Your cutting diet is more food than most people bulk on!! 



> It is official. The company posted the job I want in Houston on the job posting site yesterday, so they are truly looking to hire somebody. I read the job description and qualifications and I more than meet the criterion. Hopefully I can set up that meeting with the department manager for Monday or Tuesday ( I voice mailed him today), but right now I don't see much downside that would cause me not to officially apply for the job.


Will you still be on the board(s) if you move?  Please stay - I don't want you to go!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work goat!

 I used hooks for a while and really liked them.  I dumped all my stuff (hooks, straps, belt, etc.) a while back to try to improve overall strength, but I think using the hooks helped get me past a sticking point.  Whatever gets you through, bud!

 Good luck on the job!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 18, 2005)

Friday was a great arm workout. Increased weight or reps on the last two sets of every exercise.

Close Grip Bench Press  130(+5)x10  150(+5)x7
DB Overhead Extension(two hands) 45(+5)x15  55(+5)x11
Overhead Rope Extensions  100(+10)x16  110(+10)x11
Wide Grip Pushdowns  150x14(+2)  170(+10)x10

Barbell Curls  85(+5)x10  100x10(+1)
Standing DB Curls  35(+5)x13  35x11(+1)
EZ Bar Reverse Curls 75x13(+1)  80x14(+2)
Concentration Curl 15x18(+2)  15x17(+1)

All of these sets were to total failure.

The Fitball was back.   So I did crunches on the Fitball, then decline board sit ups and bar twists for the abs.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YAY!!! What calorie intake are you having to do to get that! Your cutting diet is more food than most people bulk on!!


 I was at 4200 last week with 240 grams of protein. I'm pretty close to that this week.


> Will you still be on the board(s) if you move?  Please stay - I don't want you to go!!


 Its OK. I'll still be around the board, though I will not keep the Journal if I'm not training for any specific purpose.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 19, 2005)

Another really good workout. Knowing how strong I had been all week, I added weight on all exercises except the leg extensions. The walking lunges were like a Bataan Death March. Got 13 reps on each leg at 100 pounds the last set, which is up 50 pounds from six weeks ago and AFTER leg extensions, front squats, hack squats AND two sets of 20 rep squats.

I am off to Houston tomorrow morning. Back late on Thursday. Staying at a different hotel which does not have a fitness center, so I'll have to drive to Ballys for cardio Tuesday or Wednesday morning.  I don't expect to get a weight workout in.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 19, 2005)

have fun in houston!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 19, 2005)

Have fun Ego.  See you when you get back.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Good luck in Tejas, Goat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2005)

good luck with your week in Houston


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 24, 2005)

It seems very likely that I will be offered the job in Houston and will be moving there, possibly as soon as 6-8 weeks from now.

I met with the department manager Monday afternoon and then with others in the department, a couple of the relationship managers/salespeople I would be supporting and even the area President during Monday and Tuesday. All of the conversations were really positive and the human resource person handling the applications was very anxious that I get my application in quickly. I will be doing that online this weekend. I have on paper more than enough qualifications for the position, plus have a distinct advantage over anyone applying from outside the bank because I know the systems and procedures,etc, so I would be productive from day one without having to undergo training and kinds of orientation stuff. They need help and alot of it right away. I spent a good part of the time that I was actually working during the 4 days putting out fires and "plugging holes in the dike" as the current staff is severely overwhelmed.

There are still interviews though before any job offer and the manager said I have to demonstrate that I have the right "chemistry" to fit in with all those I would be working with and for.

There are many positives and yes, a few negatives, but by far, making this move seems the right thing to do for me.

As for training, I am mentally getting off the "competition" and "serious bodybuilding" bandwagon for the time being while this all shakes out and if I get the job, it would be permanently. 

Yes, if I get the job, I will continue training (probably 2-3 days a week), but it would be more maintenance type training and the strict and heavily caloric ( 4000 calories plus) diet and goals of seeking to gain pounds of muscle will have to go as my priorities will be shifting to my career. I am pretty sure I will working ALOT of hours in the new job for at least the first few months. I emailed my trainer this morning that I was suspending at least for the time being our full time training relationship.

I will continue this Journal at least for right now until the job thing is finalized, either positively or negatively. I am working on a new 4 day split for the next few weeks that will be modified from the one I have been doing the last two months.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

oh no! Ego broke up with his trainer!! I bet she was devastated   lol...

I'm glad things are working out for you in your career, good luck!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 26, 2005)

I am changing my split. The old one was 1) Chest/Shoulders  2) Back/Hamstrings 3) Arms and Abs 4) Quads and Calves. Days 3 and 4 will stay the same, but I am switching back to day one and shoulders to day 2.

I am working a 12 rep program this week, taking 2 minute breaks between sets. The last set is to failure. I haven't done this program since January and the weights and reps are down a bit, as my bodyweight is about 13 pounds less than in January. I am doing different exercises than the ones in the written routine I have been doing since April. The change of pace feels good so far.

Friday: Chest and Back

Chest: 
DB Inclines  40x12  60x12  65x8  
DB Bench Press  40x12  55x12  65x8
Incline Flyes  40x12  45x8  45x7
Pec Deck  40x12  70x12  90x14  

Back:
Deadlifts  185x12  205x12  245x7
Wide Grip Pulls to Front  70x12  105x12  125x13
Cable Rows  75x12  105x12  125x12. Added a 4th set. 130x7
Bent BB Rows  115x12  135x12   165x10  185x7

Sunday: Shoulders and Hamstrings with extra volume for side and rear delts.

Shoulders:
DB Press  30x12  45x12  50x11 50x8
Wide Grip Upright Rows 55x12  70x12  75x14
Seated Side Laterals  15x12  20x12  20x12
Rear Bent Laterals on incline bench  15x12  20x12  25x13
Rear Delt Machine  10x12  20x12  20x11
DB Shrugs  50x12  70x12  80x14 ( hooks really helped here with the grip)

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls  45x12  65x12  75x12  80x12
Compound set of BB Stiff Deadlifts and Walking BB Lunges
BB Stiff Deadlifts  115x12  155x12   195x12  215x12
Walking BB Lunges 35x12   45x12      55x12   65x12 

I am taking a day off from work Monday. Will work arms and abs in the morning, then have a massage scheduled for late afternoon.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 28, 2005)

Monday's workout: Arms and abs 12 reps 2 minute breaks

Biceps:
Seated DB Curls 20x12 25x12  25x12
Barbell Curls  40x12 50x12  65x12  70x12
EZ Bar Reverse Curls 45x12  55x12  60x12
Cable Overhead Curls  30x12  40x12  50x12

Triceps:
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands) 30x12  40x12  45x12  50x12
Close Grip Bench Press  75x12  85x12  115x12  125x10  
Pushdowns  60x12 100x12  120x12

Abs: 4 Tri Sets of Decline Bench Sit Ups, Hanging Leg Raises and Crunches
       2 Sets of 100 Twists with a bar

This workout was not much different than the arm routine I had been doing. Just changed the order of exercises a bit.

Doing cardio Wednesday morning, then quads and calves after work.

The massage therapist I had been seeing since last summer quit this weekend.  Michelle was the one of the two best deep muscle therapists I've had in the eight years I've been getting massages. The new therapist  has a different style and is good, but not exceptional.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Great workouts, Ego. I hope things go well and you're offered the job.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Ego! 

Wow - so the change of location is a big possibility!!  Big decision/lifestyle shift on your part. But if the positives outweigh the negatives then it is the right move.


Your workouts are looking excellent - I like your new split... But don't you find it hard on your lower back doing hammies only 48 hrs after back?



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> The massage therapist I had been seeing since last summer quit this weekend.  Michelle was the one of the two best deep muscle therapists I've had in the eight years I've been getting massages. The new therapist  has a different style and is good, but not exceptional.


 That's a shame - I hate it when these types of things happen... (although if you move it is not going to be too much of an issue).


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2005)

hey ego!! we missed ya!  Please promise that if you get the job in Houston that you will come back and visit us once in a while!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your workouts are looking excellent - I like your new split... But don't you find it hard on your lower back doing hammies only 48 hrs after back?


No problem so far. Its actually more rest than in the split the trainer gave me.On day two, I would do deadlifts to finish the back, then go right to my hamstring workout.  which included stiff deadlifts with dumbbells.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey ego!! we missed ya! Please promise that if you get the job in Houston that you will come back and visit us once in a while!!


Promise. I even might sneak up on ya and come up to Tennessee for a visit.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 1, 2005)

Wednesday was my best workout of the week by far. I did more weight at 12 reps than I pushed last January even though I'm eight pounds less in bodyweight. Hammered the quads with a psychotic compound set of 20 reps squats and walking dumbbell lunges. The lunge sets took about 3 minutes to complete as I had to pause frequently because my lungs, quads and glutes were burning.  Plus, I had done cardio first thing in the morning.

Wednesday night's workout: Quads and calves.

Quads:
Leg Press  230x12  300x12  400(+10)x12
Hack Squats  150x12  190x12 ( way too easy )  250(+20)x13  
Compound set of 20 rep squats and walking BB Lunges:

Squats  95x20   125x20   135x20
Walking BB Lunges  35x12   45x12  55x12

Leg Extensions 12-15 reps  35x15  50x15  65x13

Calves:
Toe Presses on Leg Press  240x12  310x12  380x14(+2)  470(+5)x10
Smith Machine Calf Raises  75x12  105x12  130(+5)x14  
Seated Calf Raises  35x12   55x12  65x13   65x12

Its Friday and my legs still hurt.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 1, 2005)

very impressive workout!! it's weird though that your legs don't hurt...after my workout yesterday I can barely touch my toes


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 2, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Quads:
> Leg Press  230x12  300x12  400(+10)x12
> Hack Squats  150x12  190x12 ( way too easy )  250(+20)x13
> Compound set of 20 rep squats and walking BB Lunges:
> ...


 OWWWWIEEEEEE!!! 

Amazing workout Ego! That would have HURT!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 2, 2005)

Started a cycle of two or three weeks of high weight, low rep training on Friday. 8-10 reps per set, 3 minute rest periods. Last working set to failure. I haven't done this type of training since December.Friday's workout: Chest and Back.

Chest:
Smith Incline Press  85x10  135x10  155x7(-3)  
DB Bench Press  50x10  60x10  70x11
Decline Flyes  30x10  45x10  60x11
Finished with 3 compound sets of Pec Dec Flyes and DB Bench Presses

Back: 
T Bar Rows 70x10  80x10  95x10  105x10
One Arm DB Rows  40x10  65(+5)x10  80(+5)x10
Bent BB Rows  135x10  175x10  185x8
Close Grip Pulldowns w/ underhand grip  90x10  120x10  135x11
DB Pullovers  12-15 reps  25x12  40x12  60x11

This was a really good workout. The hooks are really helping on the back exercises. My grip is much stronger. I can focus on lifting the weight, contracting the targeted muscle and going to muscle failure, rather than grip failure. I doubt that I could have done 80s on the one arm rows without the hooks.

Saturday: Shoulders and hamstrings

Shoulders: emphasis on rear delts and traps
Smith Military Press  75x10   95x10  105x9  120x6
Angled DB Side Laterals  20x10  30x10  35x15  
Rear Laterals on incline bench  20x10  30x10  35(+5)x12  
Rear Delt Machine  20x10  30x10  40x9
DB Shrugs  45x10( too easy)  70(+5)x10  85(+5)x13    (Thank you hooks!)
BB Shrugs behind the back  75x10  115x10  135x12

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls  45x10  65x10  85x10  95(+5)x12  
DB Stiff Deadlifts  45x10  65x10  85x10  95(+10) x10 ( HOOKS  HOOKS HOOKS)  
Finished with one lap around the gym of walking barbell lunges at 45 pounds. Did 45 reps on each leg.  

A fantastic workout. My reward is a day at beach on Sunday. See ya.....


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 2, 2005)

Great workouts, Ego!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Finished with one lap around the gym of walking barbell lunges at 45 pounds. Did 45 reps on each leg.


   holy cow! great job!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 5, 2005)

what a surprise, a fantastic workout by ego!!   hope you had a nice day at the beach, i'm jealous!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 7, 2005)

I have been having Internet problems the last few days, so I haven???t posted since last weekend.

Monday???s workout: Arms and Abs. 8-10 reps. 3 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Biceps:
BB Curls 70x10 85x10 100x12(+2)
Hammer Curls 25x10 35(+5)x10 40(+5)x11
Preacher EZ Bar Curls 45x10 55x10 70x7(-1)
Concentration Curls 15x10 25x10 30x8



Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 95x10 115x10 130x10 155(+5)x9  
Pushdowns 130x10 150x10 180(+10)x9
DB Kickbacks 10x10 15x10 20x8

Forearms:
Wrist Curls 65x10 75x9 85(+5)x7



Really good workout.


Wednesday: Quads and calves.

Quads:
Squats 165x10 235x10 295x9 335x9(+2) 
Hack Squats 170x10 240x10 300x12(+3)
Front Squats 12-15 reps 65x12 85x12 95x12
One lap around the gym of walking BB Lunges w/ 35 pounds 45 reps on each leg. 



Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 35x10 50x11 70x11 80x9
Smith Machine Calf Raises 65x10 95x10 125x10 140x9
Weighted Calf Raises on hack squat machine 12-15 reps 35x15 55x15 70x15 75x15



Hadn???t done low rep squats since December and it was a real rush. Got another 2 reps at 335 pounds. Could not feel my quads after the walking lunges.


Having some DOMS in my inner quads and hamstrings today, but not too bad.


Will do low intensity cardio Friday morning and then weights at night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 7, 2005)

I am going to have to make some dietary changes due to problems with my teeth.


My top left wisdom tooth fractured last week.  It has to be pulled, but the oral surgeon is booked until the first week in August. I tried chewing on the right side the last few days, but the wisdom tooth on that side is also tender and that is also the side where I had two root canals done in the last two years.

Because of all this, I am going to have to go to a softer food diet. Tougher meats such as Eye O Round Roast, tuna steak and even chicken breast are causing soreness and also the annoyance of meat constantly getting caught in the teeth and gums around the teeth.


I have been eating more hard boiled eggs and canned tuna for protein sources the last couple of days. I am food shopping tonight and will be buying canned chunk chicken and turkey to take the place of chicken and turkey breasts and the tuna steak. I will finish the roast I have already cooked, but will not be buying anymore for the time being.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

can you eat ground chicken or turkey or will that still hurt??  I am so sorry your feeling bad!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> can you eat ground chicken or turkey or will that still hurt?? I am so sorry your feeling bad!!!!


I actually found some ground turkey in the store. I bought a package and will try it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 8, 2005)

Ouch! 

LOL - May have to get out that blender and resort to 'baby food' type meals!  Or - you could always chuck in the meat and do that famous 'tuna shake' thing! 


What about soup? Could you make yourself some beef soup/stew and puree it?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> LOL - May have to get out that blender and resort to 'baby food' type meals!  Or - you could always chuck in the meat and do that famous 'tuna shake' thing!
> 
> ...


I've been adjusting the last few days and things are better. Eating softer foods, especially meats, and not chewing hard. The teeth are not hurting anymore, which is good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2005)

glad your feeling better


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 10, 2005)

Friday's workout: Chest and shoulders

Chest:
Smith Machine Bench Press 95x10  135x10  155x8
Incline DB Press  45x10  60x10  65x14(+2) ( should have tried 70)
Incline Flyes  35x10  55x8  60x11(+2)  

Shoulders:
Smith Military Press  75x10  95x10  105x10 120x6
Rear Lateral Raises on incline bench 20x10  25x10  30x10  35x14(+2)
Seated DB Side Laterals  15x10  20x10  25x10
BB Upright Rows  65x10  85x10  100x10  115x11(+2)

My back had not recovered from Wednesday's workout, so I did shoulders tonight instead.

Saturday's workout: Back and hamstrings

Back:
Wide Grip Pulldowns  90x10  110x10  130x13
Bent BB Rows w/ reverse underhand grip  145x10  175x10  200x8
One Arm DB Rows  40x10 65x10  80x12 (+2)
Seated Cable Rows  75x10  110x10  135x11(+1)
Deadlifts  165x10  185x10  210x10  240x9

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls  45x10  65x10  85x10  100(+5)x10
Stiff DB Deadlifts 70x10  85x10  100(+5)x9 ( First time I have ever used 100 pound DBs for anything. Ego gets his ego massaged.  )

This was a really good workout. Strength was really good even though it was only 15 hours after Friday night's workout.

Spent Sunday at the beach. Great day of fun, sun and cheat food. Back to gym Monday night for arms.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 14, 2005)

Monday's workout: Arms and Abs

Biceps:
DB Curls 20x10 25x10 35x10 40(+5)x9
Incline Curls 15x10 25x10 30x10
EZ Bar Reverse Curls 50x10 75x10 90(+10)x13 !!!
Concentration Curls 15x10 25x10 30x10

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 95x10 115x10 130x10 155x10(+1)
Skullcrushers w/ EZ Curl Bar 45x10 55x10 65x8
Kickbacks 10x10 15x10 20x12

Forearms:
Wrist Curls 65x10 75x8 85x7

Wednesday's workout: Quads and calves

Quads:
Leg Press 300x10 350x10 440(+30)x10
Smith Machine Front Squats 85x10 115x10 135x6
20 rep Squats 95x20 135x20 155x20
One lap around the gym of walking lunges with 45 pound bar 44 reps on each leg

Calves:
Smith Machine Calf Raises 95x10 125x10 140x11
Seated Calf Raises 35x10 50x11 70x10 80x10

After not hearing anything about the Houston job for almost two weeks, my phone started ringing off the hook on Tuesday. I now have my interviews scheduled for 4:30 PM next Tuesday July 19th in Houston. I'm flying out late Monday afternoon and coming back home Wednesday afternoon.

I am going to do cardio Friday morning (tomorrow), then a whole body workout Sunday. I'll then be off from the gym until at least Thursday next week, though I may do a cardio session first thing Tuesday at the hotel.

Going to the Phillies/Marlins baseball game Friday night, then a massage on Saturday.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

good luck with the job Ego, and thanks for your input in my journal


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 16, 2005)

Good Luck with the interview Ego!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 17, 2005)

It was great taking three days off from the weights. I felt really refreshed getting back in the gym this morning. I did a whole body workout. Incline DB Presses, DB Shoulder Presses, Chins, Deadlifts, Barbell Curls, DB Stiff Deadlifts and Squats. 1 warm up and 4 working sets of each, hitting 12 reps.

Flying out Monday evening. A realtor is going to show me places to live on Tuesday morning, then my interview is late in the afternoon. I plan to be back Wednesday, but there is the chance the northern edge of the hurricane could affect air travel in Houston that day. If so, I could be stuck there for hours or maybe another whole day???


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 20, 2005)

The interview went very well. They said they would contact me early next week. I'm 95% sure I'll get the job offer. If they want me down there as soon as possible, I''m guessing it will be 7 or 8 weeks, which would be mid to late September. 

I saw about 8 apartments and condos Tuesday morning. All but one are 10 minutes or less from the office. Right now, I'm down to 3 that I want to take a second look at.

If this does happen, training is going to have to take a back seat as it is going to be a whirlwind making moving arrangements, packing and getting everything squared away at work in my current job and in my personal life before I leave.

I'm glad I don't fly often. Monday was absolute turmoil at the Philly airport. Apparently bad weather here and throughout the east on Sunday snowballed, causing flight delays and cancellations both Sunday and Monday. My 6:00 flight didn't leave until 8:30. I got to the hotel at midnight, starving, and had to go to IHOP for a very late dinner before finally getting to bed at 2AM.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh no!! not IHOP!!!   I love their waffles


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh no!! not IHOP!!!


. Oh Yes! I was bad Monday night. Chicken fingers and fries.  



> I love their waffles


Their waffles are good. I had them for breakfast Wednesday morning.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2005)

You seem so upbeat lately Ego, this new job must have you so excited!  I am really happy for you, and I hope it all works out! ( oh yeah...your w/o look amazing!!)


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 29, 2005)

I GOT THE JOB!!!!!

Finally!!! I had my job interview in Houston on Tuesday the 19th and Human Resources called me today with a verbal job offer. The written contract comes on Monday. If the written stuff matches what I was told, I am 99% sure I will be accepting the job. They apparently want me down there ASAP, so its is going to be whirlwind the next few weeks. I need to find an apartment, get the moving arrangements done and clean up my job and personal matters up here. I could be moving as soon as the Labor Day time period.

I've still been training 3 or 4 days a week the last few weeks, but after this weekend, I think my training is going to become much more sporadic.

Anyway, I think its time to close this Journal. Thanks to everybody for reading, advising and offering advice. I'll still be hanging out as much as I can at Iron Magazine.com


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am very proud of you Ego, but I am so sad to see you go!!  Good luck bud, and thankyou so much for all of your help, you don't know how much I appreciate it


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks so much Billie.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 1, 2005)

Wait... What... You're leaving??!!  No!! Ego - say it isn't so!! 

Awww.... Congratulations on the job - It sounds like an excellent opportunity for you!  It is just a shame it is going to take away time from your workouts and from your time on the boards.

Good Luck with the move... And make sure you still pop in and say hello!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Emma. I'm going to be a whipped pup in a few weeks. They want me to start work the day after Labor Day, so my move out date here is now about August 22nd.   Some way, some how.............


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 13, 2005)

Just to update everybody...I got my new apartment lined up. It is ONE BLOCK from a shopping center with a 24 Hour Fitness club. The complex also has a 24 hour fitness room. I am still not sure how well I can keep things up nutrition wise and how much time and mental energy the job is going to take out of me, but the flexibility in being able to work out and /or do cardio at any time 24 hours during the day is certainly a plus. I've already joined the club. I'll see how things go when I get there.  Maybe I won't have to diss my training so much after all. 

The movers take my stuff on Monday the 22nd. I'm sleeping in a local hotel that night and starting the drive to Houston on Tuesday. I'll get there late on Thursday. My first day at work is Tuesday the 30th, so I should be able to get in one or two workouts before then.

I'll be in eastern Tennessee Tuesday evening the 23rd and I was wondering why hotel rooms were so scarce and prices so high on the Internet. Then I found out, NASCAR is there the following weekend for a big race at Bristol, Tennessee!!!!   Anyway, I did finally find a room actually in Bristol..I may take a peek at the track before I leave Wednesday.. 

Anyway, I'll be in a hotel from the 25th until my apartment is ready and the movers deliver my stuff on or after September 9th. I'm going to try to log onto the Internet at an Internet cafe if I can find one nearby, but otherwise I won't be able to get into this site until my PC is hooked up in the new place.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry I'm not closer Ego...you could crash at my place


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2005)

hope all is well with the new job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope all is well with the new job!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Billie!!    I got my Internet hooked up today.

Training and the job are going great. I think I am going to continue my Journal. I started a new program right before I left and its been great so far.

I'm still getting my apartment in order. I'll post a detailed update in a the next couple of days.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 19, 2005)

*The Journal Continues*

I am going to start my Journal again.  

Here's what's up. I was feeling kind of bummed last month thinking I would have to give up serious training and not have any goals to shoot for.  Then I saw an article in the September issue of Flex Magazine, outlining an " X Frame" Training program. An "X " physique has a wide upper body( shoulders and back), slim waist and sweeping quads. It was exactly the type of program I need to improve my own physique and it did have some similarities to the program my trainer had me on from April through June. Anyway, I have NEVER used a magazine program before, but I really liked this one. I felt rejuvenated and decided to use it.  

The Flex program was 5 days a week which is too much for me, so I tweaked it into 4 days by combining chest and arms into one day. I also tweaked a couple of exercises. For instance, I can't do pulldowns behind the neck because of my rotator cuff injury, so I substituted wide grip weighted chins instead. The program places heavy emphasis on the back and shoulders. Each are trained two days a week, one high volume, one low volume. Sweeping movements for the quads are used such as hack squats and leg presses with the feet close together. Movements which thicken the waist and hips such as deadlifts and regular bar squats are eliminated totally.

Here is the program I put together:

*DAY ONE: BACK (HIGH VOLUME)/SHOULDERS (LOW VOLUME):*

· WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS- 4 SETS 15, 12, 10, 8
· BENT ROWS(ALTERNATE W/ T BAR ROWS) 4 SETS OF 12
· WEIGHTED CHINS DO SETS UNTIL I REACH 15 TOTAL REPS, INCREASING TO 20 IN WEEK 3, 25 IN WEEK 5 AND THEREON WORK UP TO A 25 POUND PLATE
· DUMBBELL PULLOVERS 3 SETS OF 10



· BENT LATERALS(ALTERNATE WITH BENT LATERALS ON AN INCLINE BENCH) 3 SETS OF 12
· ANGLED ONE ARM SIDE LATERALS 2 SETS OF 10 (60 SECOND RESTS)
· ALERNATE FRONT RAISES ( ALTERNATE W/ FRONT BAR RAISES) 2 SETS OF 10 ( 60 SECOND RESTS)


*DAY TWO: CHEST/ARMS*


· INCLINE SMITH MACHINE PRESS 3 SETS OF 12,10,8
· DB BENCH PRESS 3 SETS OF 12.10.8
· INCLINE FLYES 3 SETS OF 10 ( 60 SECOND RESTS)
· PEC DECK OR CABLE CROSSES 3 SETS OF 15 (60 SECOND RESTS)


· SUPERSET: 3 SETS OF STANDING DB ALTERNATING CURLS 10 REPS W/ INCLINE EZ BAR OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS 12 REPS
· SUPERSET: 3 SETS OF CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESSES 12,10,8 W/ INCLINE CURLS 8,8,8
· SUPERSET: EZ BAR REVERSE CURLS W/ PUSHDOWNS 3 SETS OF 15,12,12

*DAY THREE: SHOULDERS (HIGH VOLUME)/BACK (LOW VOLUME)/ABS *


· STANDING DB PRESSES 4 SETS OF 15,12,10,8
· WIDE GRIP UPRIGHT ROWS 4 SETS OF 12,10,8,8
· STANDING SIDE LATERALS 4 SETS OF 15,12,10,8 (60 SECOND RESTS)
· DB SHRUGS 3 SETS OF 12,10,10


· STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS 3 SETS OF 10
· SEATED CABLE ROWS 3 SETS OF 10 ( 60 SECOND RESTS)

*DAY FOUR: LEGS*


· LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS OF 15,12,10
· STANDING LEG CURLS 3 SETS OF 12-15 (NO RESTS)
· DB STIFF DEADLIFTS 3 SETS OF 12,10,10

· LEG EXTENSIONS ( WARM UP 2 SETS OF 15)
· FRONT SQUATS 3 SETS OF 15,12,10
· CLOSE LEGGED HACK SQUATS 3 SETS OF 12,10,8
· LEG EXTENSIONS OR LEG PRESSES(CLOSE LEGGED) 3 SETS OF 15,12,10


· SEATED CALF RAISES 3 SETS OF 15,12,12
· 45 DEGREE CALF RAISES ON FACING MACHINE 3 SETS OF 12
· TOE PRESSES ON HAMMER STRENGTH HORIZONTAL CALF MACHINE 3 SETS OF 12

I just finished week 4 of a 12 twelve week program. The last three weeks have been here in Houston and the workouts have been excellent since I got here. I am training with weights on Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday in the early mornings. The 24 Hour Fitness near my apartment is very crowded at night and there is not as much equipment as the LA Fitness, so my evening workout the first week as way too long and irratating. Since the gym is open 24 hours, I can now get in on week days early enough that I can train and still be at work by 8:30 or 9:00. My workouts are also much quicker because I never have to work in on a dumbbell or machine or wait for someone to get off the equipment.

I am doing high intensity cardio one or two days a week, on Wednesday, Friday or both days.


I'm out of time for tonight, so I'll come back tomorrow or Wednesday with more details on my workouts so far and how things are going otherwise since I moved.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 20, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I am going to start my Journal again.


Hey Ego!!  Good to see you back again! I missed you around here (and on the other boards!). 

How are things in the new place? How is your new job? Are you liking your new gym? What else have you been up to?

New program looks interesting! Not sure if I entirely agree with some of there principles (and I would be careful about overtraining shoulders and arms) but try it out and see how you respond! 

Hope you come back soon!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 20, 2005)

good luck!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2005)

cool lookin workout, Ego...I am SO glad that you get to keep training!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 21, 2005)

Hurricane Rita is heading this way. I am leaving town at dawn tomorrow, driving to Lubbock Texas. If my apartment and computer survive, I hope to back on the Internet next week.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 21, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hurricane Rita is heading this way. I am leaving town at dawn tomorrow, driving to Lubbock Texas. If my apartment and computer survive, I hope to back on the Internet next week.


Stay safe Ego... Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 23, 2005)

*I never got out of Houston*

I never got to Lubbock. The roads out of here were absolutely gridlocked. I went 35 miles in 7 hours and faced the prospect of 18 hours or more to cover 150 miles in bumper to bumper traffic just to get to San Antonio, let enough Lubbock, IF I DID NOT RUN OUT OF GAS.

Anyway, need to keep this short, but I am back home in Houston and will ride the storm out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2005)

Stay safe Ego. I did see the chaos on the highway and people running out of gas..etc on TV. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 23, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I never got to Lubbock. The roads out of here were absolutely gridlocked. I went 35 miles in 7 hours and faced the prospect of 18 hours or more to cover 150 miles in bumper to bumper traffic just to get to San Antonio, let enough Lubbock, IF I DID NOT RUN OUT OF GAS.
> 
> Anyway, need to keep this short, but I am back home in Houston and will ride the storm out.




Stay safe ego.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope you are Okay Ego, you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 24, 2005)

*I'm Fine*

Everything turned out OK. 

The storm continuing veering slightly east of northwest which took it ashore on the Texas/Louisiana border. We got the westernmost fringe. The wind was worst than the rain and the sun was out by mid afternoon. My power went out for only a couple of minutes late Friday night and then sometime overnight while I slept. The most annoying thing was my cable ( and thus my Internet) went out overnight also and it just came back.

I'm suffering from workout withdrawal. Trained Tuesday morning. The gym has been closed since Wednesday night and it doesn't look like it will open tomorrow.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Ego!!  Good to see you back again! I missed you around here (and on the other boards!).
> 
> How are things in the new place? How is your new job? Are you liking your new gym? What else have you been up to?


Sorry that it took me so long to reply. I was having alot of cable TV problems, which was affecting my Internet access( shutting it down) for a couple of weeks. The problem seems to have finally been solved since the storm last weekend.

Anyway, I love the new apartment. It is much nicer than anyplace I've lived before and with the size, I am not as cramped as I was before. Kitchen is also bigger than I thought, so there is plenty of meal prep space. Only down (???) side is my computer room, kitchen and dining room face right out to the pool. When there are 20 somethings with great bods walking around in bikinis, it can be hard to concentrate at the computer or on eating a can of tuna.  

The job is great. I really enjoy it, which was not the case before. I am extremely busy all the time though.

I really like the new gym ( 24 Hour Fitness) with its 24 hour always open policy. It has alot of members, so training at night is impossible, but being able to get in at 4 or 5 in the morning and train before work( which was not possible at my other gyms) is great. I try to take a short nap at work after lunch and then discipline myself to be in bed by 10 PM so I get enough sleep and still can get up really early. On weekends, I can also get in much earlier than 8AM as with the old gyms, so I can train, come home, eat, nap and still have the rest of the day to do things. Because I never have to wait for things, work in with people or deal with other issues, I've knocked 20-30 minutes off my workout times.

The gym culture is much the same as I saw at LA Fitness. The guys train their egos more than their muscles, the women generally do too much cardio and need to have MORE ego and intensity in their workouts. Everybody, male and female, HAS to TRAIN ARMS EVERY WORKOUT.

Another really good thing is I actually found TWO really good massage therapists here. I worked with a great little company when I was in Pa and was worried about finding a worthy replacement here. I went through the phone book, made some calls and auditioned four people. One was really good and used to work as a trainer for a couple of sports teams. Another I actually met in the gym. She has a different style, but is also effective. So I'll be rotating between the two about every three weeks. I have a session scheduled with the first therapist later this morning.



> New program looks interesting! Not sure if I entirely agree with some of there principles (and I would be careful about overtraining shoulders and arms) but try it out and see how you respond!


Emma, what do you not entirely agree with? I'm interested in your thoughts.

On the overtraining, I agree that long term, training a part twice a week can be detrimental, but for short periods, especially if I am trying to bring that body part or parts up, I don't think it is too much of a problem. Also, the volume is turned down on one of the two workouts.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 1, 2005)

I missed almost a week of workouts due to the storm. The local gyms were all closed until Monday and 24 Hour Fitness did not open again until sometime Tuesday. I trained Back and Shoulders at Ballys Tuesday morning, did cardio Wednesday, Chest and Arms Thursday, and Legs Friday.

I am having problems with post workout soreness in my right front delt and I think it is being caused by training chest and then arms together. It as really bad Thursday after my workout and all day yesterday and only got better when I put in under the jets in the complex swimming pool for several minutes last night.

I am going to split the chest and arms apart the next two weeks and see if this solves the problem. The actual magazine workout is structured this way.

So this week will be: Sunday Back and shoulders, Monday Chest and Abs, Tuesday Arms, off Wednesday, Back and shoulders Thursday, Cardio Friday, Legs Saturday and off Sunday.

I just finished week 5 of a 12 week program. The weights or number of reps are going up on almost all exercises each week. For example, in week two, I did 90 pound dumbbell shrugs for 10 reps the last set. In week 4, it was 100 pounds for 11 reps, so I will try 105 next week. Lying Leg Curls, from 85x13 to 105x10, stiff DB deadlifts 90x9 to 105x10 yesterday, wide grip upright rows 95x10 to 105x10, incline flyes 50x11 to 60x11.

My back is wider and I have more sweep in the quads and the seperation between the quads and hamstrings is coming in really nice.

My nutrition has not been the best because of all the moving turmoil, being in a hotel for three weeks without access to an oven and not having access to Fitday to track my intake for several weeks. I am a bit softer than I should be and started really cleaning up the diet in the last week. I am about 185 3/4 right now.

I have been in the 3700/3800 calorie range this week, the first full week I've had back on Fitday. My ratios yesterday were 25% protein, 60% carbs ( it was a workout day, so I had carbs pre and post workout) and 15% fat. I going to boost my intake slightly next week, while also increasing the length of my cardio session. 

They are advertising free body fat testing at the gym. I spoke to one of the trainers and she is going to talk to their most experienced trainer about doing a 6 or 7 point caliper test on me sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 2, 2005)

I trained back and shoulders this morning. My right shoulder was not 100% which limited my weights on a couple of exercises. I did get an 11th rep at 180 on bent barbell rows and got 7 reps at 80 pounds on dumbbell pullovers.

Today's diet was 3992 calories, 23% protein, 64% carbs and 12% fat. I did my first big food shopping Friday night and got some new foods. I had swedish pancakes after my workout this morning and for dinner, had grilled bison( or buffalo) steak. Now I am a true Texan!  

I am going to rest my shoulder an extra day, so I am doing cardio Monday morning and then training chest on Tuesday morning.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2005)

so........when are you putting a set of longhorns on your truck??


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 3, 2005)

Did 35 minutes of cardio on the treadmill this morning. Chest and ab workout tomorrow.

Today's nutrition: 3689 calories, 21% protein, 59% carbs, 20% fat. Was very busy at work today and did not get out until well after 6 PM.  Ate half a protein bar mid morning and had to rush through a 40 minute working lunch. Grabbed a sandwich at the deli late afternoon to tide me over to dinner, which was very late.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 5, 2005)

Two good workouts Tuesday and Wednesday. Trained chest Tuesday. Added two reps on the incline press and five pounds( up to 65) on the last set of incline flyes.

Did arms Wednesday morning. I did straight sets instead of supersets and did preacher curls with a bar instead of incline curls to take my shoulders out of the exercise. My shoulder felt fine both days, so it looks like the problem with soreness was due to training arms right after the chest. So....I guess I'll have to work on a 5 day split from here on.

Calories were down Tuesday, so I ate a ton today.

Tuesday: 3458 calories  , 23% protein, 59% carbs, 19% fat.
Wednesday: 4958 calories, 16% protein, 62% carbs, 22% fat( red meat, peanuts and some sugary treats   ).

Off day on Thursday, then back and shoulders Friday morning.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 7, 2005)

Thursday's nutrition: 3729 calories, 22% protein, 61% carbs, 17% fat.

Friday's nutrition: 3961 calories, 22% protein, 63% carbs, 15% fat.

Friday morning: Trained shoulders and back:

Shoulders:

Standing DB Presses 25x15 30x12 35x10 40(+5)x6
Wide Grip Upright Rows 60x12 75x10 90x8 115(+10)x10
Side Laterals 15x15 20x12 25x10 40x9(+2)
DB Shrugs 50x12 75x10 105(+5)x10

Back:
Straight Arm Pulldowns 50x10 70x10 70x10(+1)
Seated Cable Rows 110x10 140x10 160x12(+2)

Made new highs on each exercise. I started using hooks for my back exercises, deadlifts and shrugs about 3 or 4 months ago and these have really helped increase the weight I can pull. I could never have held a 105 pound dumbbell before for so many reps. 

The weather has finally cooled off a bit. Its been in the 90s and low 100s ever since I got here. It actually felt chilly this morning and the temp will drop to the high 50s tonight.

Legs on Saturday, then an off day Sunday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 8, 2005)

An outstanding leg workout Saturday morning. I bumped the weight on almost every exercise.

Lying Leg Curls 45x15 72 1/2(+ 2 1/2) x12 107 1/2(+ 2 1/2) x10
Standing single leg curls 25x15 40x15 65(+5)x15
DB Stiff Deadlifts 55x12 85(+5)x10 110(+5)x8

Front Squats 75(+5)x15 100(+5)x12 120x11 ( +3!!!)
Hack Squats 95x12 150x10 210(+5)x9
Leg Press ( feet close together) 190x15 300x12 430(+10)x7

Seated Calf Raise 35x15 50x12 65x13(+2)
Calf Raise on 45 degree facing machine 40x12 60x12 90(+10) x13
Toe Press on Hammer Strength Horizontal Machine 60(+10)x12 120(+20)x12
160(+20) x10

Saturday's nutrition: 4046 calories, 26% protein, 59% carbs, 15% fat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

how is everything going with your new job Ego?? Is it as hectic as you thought?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how is everything going with your new job Ego?? Is it as hectic as you thought?


 
Things are going very well on the new job. My co workers in the department I work in and those in the area I support are great. The job is just as hectic as I expected, but so far I am doing a good job of managing my time. The end of this month will be another test as I have two and possibly three major loan closings.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 10, 2005)

Sunday's nutrition: 4171 calories, 22% protein, 53% carbs, 26% fat. I ate out at Golden Corral for dinner. Got lots of good protein from beef and chicken, but pigged out at dessert. 

Aiming for 4050-4100 calories this week, up from 3976 last week. I'll be bumping my calories for the next eight weeks in a building phase before I start cutting for my Florida vacation which starts on February 23rd. I'm at 186 pounds right now and want to get up to the 192-194 range by December 11th.

Monday's workout was off the charts.  

Back:
Wide Grip Pulldowns 115x12 ( too easy, will add weight next time) 160x10 175x 9 (+2)
T Bar Rows 65x12 85x12 105x12 130(+5)x11
Weighted Chins Did 26 reps over 4 sets with 25 pound plate( last week it took 5 sets)
DB Pullovers 55x10 65x10 80x9(+2)

Shoulders:
Bent Laterals 25x12 30x12 40(+5)x10
Angled Side Laterals 35x10 45(+5)x11
DB Front Raises 20x10 40(+5)x7

This is the start of week 7 of the X Frame Program.

Monday's nutrition: 4098 calories, 24% protein, 58% carbs, 18% fat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2005)

good lookin plan Ego!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 11, 2005)

Tuesday's workout: Chest and abs

Chest:
Incline Smith Press 80x12  120(+5)x10  140x11(+3  )
DB Bench Press  45x12  70(+5)x10  80x5(-2  )
Incline Flyes 40x10  45x10  65x8(+2  )
Pec Dec 40x15  50x15 90(+10)x13

Abs:
Three sets of decline sit ups and crunches

I felt a bit sluggish early in the workout and as the day has gone along, I feel like I am now fighting off a cold, which is odd considering its still 80 degrees around here. I wonder if not getting enough sleep of late with my hours at work and getting up early to get in the gym are affecting my immune system. I have not been sick for almost two years.

Tuesday's nutrition: 4108 calories, 21% protein, 64% carbs, 15% fat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

Not trying to scare you or anything, but I've been sick all week...first my sinuses, then vomiting on Monday night and Tuesday, and yesterday and today it's been coming out the other end....all the while with a bad sinus headache  hope you don't catch it too!!!! We have also had strep throught going around...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 13, 2005)

Thursday's workout: Bis,Tris and forearms

BB Curls 45x15 65x12  85x10  110(+5)x10
Standing DB Curls  30x10  35x10  40x13(+3)
BB Preacher Curls  60(+5)x8  75 x7(+1)
EZ Bar Reverse Curls 55x15  70x12  85x13(+2)

EZ Bar Overhead Extensions on Incline Bench 30x12  55(+5)x12  75(+10)x12
Close Grip Bench Press 105(+10)x12  125x10  155(+5)x8
Pushdowns 80x15  120(+10)x12  150(+10)x13

Calories are down the last couple of days...been on the road at work.

Wednesday: 3683 calories, 21% protein, 60% carbs, 19% fat
Thursday:  3617 calories, 23% protein, 64% carbs, 13% fat

Cardio on Friday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 17, 2005)

I did 40 minutes of cardio Friday, then weights Saturday and Sunday. Saturday was high volume shoulders and low volume back, Sunday was legs. Two really good workouts.

I start Week 8 of the X Frame tomorrow and this will be the last week. Next week will be a semi "off"/recovery week, then I will start a five week powerlifting program. I will post the details of this later.

Appetite is going through the roof. My intake for the week was 4226 calories.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 21, 2005)

Worked back and shoulders Tuesday, chest and abs Wednesday and arms Friday morning. Friday was very gratifying...quite an ego boost  . I did 115 pounds on barbell curls for the first time in my life, got 8 good clean reps and then dumbbell curled 45 pounds ( again a personal best) for 9 reps on the last set. My close grip bench was 160x7. This was the most I have done since I hurt my rotator cuff 4 years ago. A year ago, my max was 135x8 and two years ago, 125x7. Pushdowns: 160 pounds which was the stack plus two 10 pound dumbbells. Strength!!!!!

Saturday is shoulders and back, Sunday legs, then I am taking most of the week off except for some cardio.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

this is my off week too!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 28, 2005)

My Internet was down...again  most of the week, so I haven't posted in awhile.

Saturday and Sunday workouts were good, not great. I needed a break. I took all week off from weights. Cardio was 30 minutes Tuesday and 20 minutes Friday morning. I was planning to do a full body workout tomorrow( Saturday), but I am not ready yet to go back to the gym. It was an exhausting week at work, so I am taking the weekend off too.

My diet has been all over the place this week. Not having Fitday available unless I logged in at work didn't help either. Will get my calories back to where they need to be this weekend and clean things up...my fat intake was running 28/29% a couple of days.....

I start my new program on Monday morning...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 28, 2005)

*New Program*

I'm 15 weeks out from my vacation and have 5 weeks left to continue building before I begin 10 week cutting for my vacation. I'm at 188 now and want to get to 192-194.

My new program is a four week(plus one week acclimation) powerlifting program consisting of basic compound multi joint exercises only. Here it is:

*FOUR WEEK POWERLIFTING PROGRAM: NOVEMBER 2005*​


Principles: 

Basic compound exercises only, with an emphasis on multi joint exercises (bench press, dips, clean and press, deadlift, squat, close grip bench presses).
Low volume, but heavy weights with 3 minute rest periods on working sets. 1-3 warm up sets will be done for each exercise (3 on squats and deadlifts). Abs are worked to strengthen the core, assisting for the load on the squat and deadlift.
No pyramiding. Three working sets of 8 reps at 65-70% of my one rep max. The first two sets should not reach muscle failure. The third set may. I may add a small amount of weight to an exercise during the 4 weeks if the three sets do not turn out to be challenging enough.
Goal is to increase muscle mass and density while also minimizing time in the gym and maximizing rest/recovery so that my goal of increasing my lean muscle by one pound a week is achieved. Carb intake will be high, especially pre and post workout. Calorie intake daily will start around 4300 and cycle upward to 4500 at the end. 
Key: Weights listed are estimated. Actual will be determined based on trial and error the week of 10/31.

*DAY ONE: CHEST AND SHOULDERS:*



SMITH MACHINE BENCH PRESS 125
DB INCLINE PRESS 60
WEIGHTED DIPS ???

CLEAN AND PRESS 85

Second exercise is one of these two:

BB SHRUGS ???
WIDE GRIP UPRIGHT ROWS 90
*DAY TWO: BACK AND HAMSTRINGS:*

First exercise is one these two:


HAMMER STRENGTH HIGH ROWS ???
ONE ARM DB ROWS 75
 
THEN:

WEIGHTED CLOSE GRIP CHINS 15-25 lb plate
DEADLIFTS 215

LYING LEG CURLS 90
DB STIFF DEADLIFTS 90
*DAY THREE: ARMS AND ABS*



BARBELL CURLS 95
DB CURLS 35
PREACHER BAR CURLS 70

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS 135
PUSHDOWNS 135
 
*DAY FOUR: QUADS CALVES AND ABS*



SQUATS 305
HACK SQUATS 165

CALF RAISE ON 45 DEGREE MACHINE 3 SETS AT 70X12
SEATED CALF RAISES 3 SETS AT 45X12


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 31, 2005)

I got my energy back on Saturday...a Friday night massage helped I think...so I decided to start my new program on Sunday rather than Monday.

Sunday was chest, shoulders and abs. 125 was right on the Smith Bench Press. I failed at 8 on the last set and the set before was pretty rough too. Dumbbell Inclines at 60 were a bit too easy, so I'll go to 65 next week. Weighted dips were tough. Never got past 6 reps.

Clean and Press was challenging, but it seemed like I could do more, so I'll go to 90 pounds next week. Shrugs were trial and error. 135 and 145 were not too hard. Got 10 reps at 145. Will try 155 for 3 sets next week. That could be right, or maybe a bit high...I'll see.... 

I was pretty worn out when I finished.

Back and hamstrings Tuesday morning.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 2, 2005)

Back and Hamstrings on Tuesday morning. The workout took longer than I thought because it took me 6 sets to get to 30 reps on weighted chins with a 25 pound plate. On deadlifts, I did 8, 8 and 9 on my working sets, but I am not sure if I can increase the weight and still get 8,8 and 8. I'll see how my strength feels next week. I'll be adding 5 pounds to both lying leg curls and stiff dumbbell deadlifts as I easily went past 8 reps on these.

I was not sore on Wednesday which surprised me as I had not done deadlifts for so long.

Thursday is arms and abs.

I got a few bodybuilding DVDs the last couple of weeks. Ronnie Coleman's "Cost of Redemption" and Jay Cutler's "New Improved and Beyond" are excellent. I was disappointed in Markus Ruhl's DVD and Johnnie Jackson's was awful. Both in my opinion have no idea how to train. They both use too much weight, have terrible form and rely on spotters to lift the weight when they should be using less weight and lifting it themselves. I have a much lesser opinion now of Markus. Johnnie must think the viewers are stupid because he constantly says he does 12-15 reps on his sets, but almost all the time he is stopping his sets at 6 or 8 reps, which are actually are half reps for the range of motion he uses and the amount of momentum he throws around.

I'm looking at Lee Priest's "Next Blond Myth" now and so far it seems pretty good. His form is the most strict of any of them.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2005)

hi there! I wondered where you went!!  I can't wait to see what kind of weight you throw up with a powerlifting routine!  When do we get to see some new pictures??


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 3, 2005)

Bis, Tris and abs this morning. My bis were weaker than I expected. 95 pound barbell curls were really hard and I dropped the preacher bar curls to 65 and still only got 6 reps on the last set. Will drop it to 60 next week. Tris were strong. No trouble with the 135 close grip bench presses and the 135 pushdowns were too easy. Will go to 145 on pushdowns next week which is the stack plus a 5 pound dumbbell.  

Cardio Friday morning, then taking Saturday off.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> When do we get to see some new pictures??


OK, but who is going to take them?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 7, 2005)

Worked quads, calves and abs Sunday morning. This was the first time I had done back squats in almost three months. Plus it was heavy! Three working sets at 305 after two sets of light leg extensions and then three warm up sets of squats. The first set was OK. The second, the eighth rep was tough. On the third, I felt like I was going to die on the 6th rep. Gutted out #7 with a yell ( hope they don't kick me out of the gym  ) and got a little help on the ascent of #8 from my spotter.

I'm suffering from serious DOMS today.  

Start week 2 Tuesday with chest and shoulders. Hope my legs don't give out on the clean and press.

I made my 4300 calories target last week. Weighed 189 1/4 today.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

well, you've gained 1 1/4 lb...your on your way!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 8, 2005)

I recovered enough from Sunday to have a really good chest and shoulder workout. The Smith Bench Press was much easier than last week. Too easy, so I will add 10 pounds next week. Clean and press was brutal. I was on the floor after the third set. Wide Grip Upright rows were too easy at 90, so I'll go to 95 next time.

Back and hamstrings on Wednesday. Its a day early because I can't train Thursday because of an early morning appointment.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 12, 2005)

Wednesday was back and hamstrings. Went to 225 on deadlift and got 8,8 and 10. Banged out 10 or 11 reps on my leg curls and stiff DB deadlifts too, so will add weight on these next week. A really good workout.

Trained arms Friday. Bicep training was good. My form got a bit sloppy according to my spotter on close grip bench presses, so will watch it next week. 145s on pushdowns were still to easy, so will go to 150 next week.

Did 30 minutes of cardio this morning( Saturday).

I am seeing an increase in muscle density in quads, chest and back after almost two weeks of powerlifting. 

I am worried about how much I can train next week. I have a business dinner Tuesday night, an all day meeting on Wednesday, two closings scheduled for Friday, which may mean working Wednesday and Thursday nights, and a massage Saturday morning. I may need to cut my routine to one or two days.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

you may need to cut back..but the important thing is your still TRYING!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 13, 2005)

Sunday was a great workout, but very exhausting. I was dizzy after hack squats. Moved the back squats to 315 and did 8,8,9. Added 10 pounds on hacks and also got 8,8,9.

Got a curious comment from a lady after my second set of hack squats. "Why are you trying so hard? Why don't you use less weight"?   

My target calories last week was 4350 and I actually hit 4397. Appetite is really high. My target this week is 4400. I'll weigh myself again on Tuesday. 

Off day Monday. Chest and shoulders Tuesday, then I'll play it by ear the rest of the week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 19, 2005)

I got all of my workouts in this week. It turned out not to be so busy after all as both closings ended up being postponed.

Tuesday was chest and shoulders. Got to 135 on Smith Bench Press and 95 on the Clean and Press. I was wiped out after the latter. Thursday was back and hamstrings. Deadlifts are such a high. Went to 235, 10 more than last week and got 8,8 and 9. Lying curls, where is all this strength coming from? Went to 105 and still got to 11 on the last set before I failed.  

Friday morning was arms and abs. Another really good workout. Did early morning cardio, then had my massage today. Back in the gym Sunday for quads and calves.

I plateaued this week at 189, so I've bumped my calories up the last 3 days and should get close to 4500 for the week. The chicken breasts are staying in the freezer and I'm eating alot of red meat instead.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 24, 2005)

Things are blasting off here.

Quads and calves Sunday. Bumped the squats from 315 to 325 and did 8,8 and 10!! Hack Squats, went to 180 from 170, 8, 8 and 11! Will bump the weights again next week.

Tuesday and Wednesday were great workouts too. I wasn't getting enough back stimulation with the Machine Rows or one arm rows, so I did Bent BB Rows instead Wednesday. Did 180 x 8, 8 and 10. Had a lot of power on my deadlifts. 240 x 8, 8 and 10. Will go to 250 next week. I started at 215 four weeks ago.

Weight is now 192, so I am finally gaining at a fast rate. Want to get to 194/195 by Saturday December 3, when this gaining phase ends.

Off today. The turkey is cooking!  Cardio Friday morning, then arms on Saturday, quads and calves Sunday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 26, 2005)

Had a really good arm workout today, but I have made a *MAJOR* change in plans.

I have made some really positive changes physique wise during this 4 weeks thus far of powerlifting. But I was getting a bit bored with the low volume and starting to feel some joint soreness ( wear and tear from the heavy weights) particularly in the shoulders, elbows and hips the last couple of days. A change of routine was coming anyway in two weeks and I spent yesterday thinking about what I wanted to accomplish in the next near term and then began putting together a program to do that.

After my workout today, I really did not feel like I wanted to do another week on the current routine, so I've decided to start the new routine next week instead. I will still be eating a ton next week as this will be my last week of bulking up before I begin my 11 weeks of cutting for vacation.

So....tomorrow is heavy legs and calves, Monday is off, new routine starts Tuesday.

Here it is:

*Principles:*

Five day program for six weeks using two different splits. Emphasis on back, biceps and calves. Traps and triceps will be deemphasized, so they will not be worked at all in week two.
Will be using various rep ranges and incorporating some of the X Frame training methods. Rest periods will be 90 seconds except where indicated. 
Volumes will be low to moderate, low on Fridays. Intensity level will be moderate, with highest levels on Tuesday (first training day of week) and Saturday (weekend, so I have extra time to train if needed). Will minimize number of warm up sets to reduce the time of the workouts. Some compound, tri sets and drop sets are included to increase intensity while keeping workout time to a minimum.
Program will run through mid January. There may be problems getting all the workouts in during the week of December 15 (work trip to Atlanta) and from December 21-29 (back home for Christmas).
*Split**:*

Week One: 

Tuesday Back/Traps 

Wednesday Chest/Shoulders 

Thursday Cardio (HIT) 

Friday Back/Hams 

Saturday Arms/Light Cardio 

Sunday Quads/Calves


Week two:


Tuesday Back/Biceps

Wednesday Chest/Calves

Thursday Cardio (HIT)

Friday Back/Hams

Saturday: Shoulders/Biceps/Light Cardio

Sunday Quads/Calves



If my schedule and energy level allows, the Saturday AM postworkout cardio may be done instead on Monday, Friday or Saturday nights at the apartment complex fitness room.


*Training:*



*DAY ONE: BACK AND TRAPS *(Tuesday)

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS- 4 SETS of 15 12 10 8
BENT ROWS 4 SETS OF 12
WEIGHTED CHINS 25 LB PLATE 20 REPS TOTAL

DB SHRUGS- 3 SETS OF 12 10 10
BEHIND BACK BB SHRUGS- 3 SETS OF 10
*DAY TWO: CHEST AND SHOULDERS *(Wednesday)

INCLINE SMITH MACHINE PRESS- 4 SETS OF 15 12 10 8
DB BENCH PRESS- 3 SETS OF 12 10 8
PEC DEC- 3 SETS OF 12-15( 60 SECOND RESTS)

SMITH MILITARY PRESS ??? 3 SETS OF 12 10 8
TRI SET: STANDING SIDE LATERALS, WIDE GRIP UPRIGHT ROWS AND DB BENT OVER LATERALS 3 SETS OF 12
*DAY THREE: BACK AND HAMS *(Friday)

MACHINE PULLOVERS 3 SETS OF 12
CABLE ROWS 3 SETS OF 12-15

LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS OF 15 12 10
STIFF DB DEADLIFTS 3 SETS OF 12 10 10
*DAY FOUR: ARMS* (Saturday)

BB CURLS 4 SETS OF 15 12 10 8
STANDING DB CURLS 3 SETS OF 12
PREACHER BAR CURLS 3 SETS OF 12 ( 60 SECOND RESTS)
PUSHDOWNS 3 SETS OF 12
INCLINE EZ BAR EXTENSIONS 4 SETS OF 10
DB KICKBACKS 3 SETS OF 10
*DAY FIVE: QUADS AND CALVES *(Sunday)

SQUATS 3 SETS OF 15
LEG PRESS 3 SETS OF 15 12 10
HACK SQUATS 2 SETS OF 10
ONE LAP OF WALKING BB LUNGES

SEATED CALF RAISE 3 SETS OF 20 15 12
45 DEGREE MACHINE CALF RAISE 3 SETS OF 12
SINGLE LEGGED CALF RAISES 60 SECONDS OR TO FAILURE
*DAY ONE: BACK AND BICEPS *(Tuesday)

T BAR ROWS 4 SETS OF 12
COMPOUND SET OF CABLE ROWS AND DB PULLOVERS 3 SETS OF 10
HYPEREXTENSIONS 3 SETS OF 10

SEATED DB CURLS 3 SETS OF 8
CABLE ( OR INCLINE) CURLS 2 SETS OF 10
HAMMER CURLS 3 SETS OF 10
*DAY TWO: CHEST AND CALVES *(Wednesday)

DB INCLINE 4 SETS OF 8
INCLINE FLYES 2 SETS OF 10
COMPOUND SET OF DECLINE PRESS AND FLAT BENCH FLYES 2 SETS OF 8

SMITH MACHINE CALF RAISE 3 SETS OF 20 15 12
45 DEGREE MACHINE CALF RAISE 3 SETS OF 10
*DAY THREE: BACK AND HAMS* (Friday)

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS 2 SETS OF 10
2 COMPOUND SETS OF WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS AND BODYWEIGHT WIDE GRIP CHINS
DEADLIFTS 3 SETS OF 15

LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS OF 8
STANDING ONE LEGGED LEG CURLS 3 SETS OF 12-15 (NO RESTS)
*DAY FOUR: SHOULDERS AND BICEPS *(Saturday)

DB PRESS 4 SETS OF 15 12 10 8
ANGLED SIDE LATERALS 3 SETS OF 12 (60 SECOND RESTS)
BENT OVER DB LATERALS 4 SETS OF 15 12 10 8
BENT LATERALS ON INCLINE BENCH 3 DROP SETS OF 15

BB CURLS 3 SETS OF 10
REVERSE EZ BAR CURLS 3 SETS OF 12-15 (60 SECOND RESTS)
CONCENTRATION CURLS (OR OVERHEAD CABLE CURLS) 3 SETS OF 15-20
*DAY FIVE: QUADS AND CALVES* (Sunday)

FRONT SQUATS 3 SETS OF 15 12 10
HACK SQUATS 4 SETS OF 12( 60 SECOND RESTS)
LEG EXTENSIONS 3 DROP SETS OF 15( 60 SECOND RESTS)

SEATED CALF RAISE 3 SETS OF 15 12 12
TOE PRESS ON HAMMER STRENGTH HORIZONTAL MACHINE 5 SETS OF 10


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

hey..cool.... a new routine! Good luck!!  what supp. have you been taking during your bulking?? any creatine?  what kind of supp. do you use??


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey..cool.... a new routine! Good luck!! what supp. have you been taking during your bulking?? any creatine? what kind of supp. do you use??


Supplements haven't changed much. Its more the increase in calories, especially in carbs.

Each day I take a multi vitamin, vitamin e, vitamin c, calcium, branched chain amino acids and glutamine powder. For creatine, I take two scoops of Muscle Tech's Cell Tech in water. On off days, I have it right after breakfast and on workout days, I drink it in the locker room right after the workout. On workout or cardio days only, 30 minutes before my workout, I take a thermogenic( either Muscle Tech's Thermo Gain or Cytodyne's Xenadrine NRG). 

On my trainer's advice, I started taking a testosterone booster, Tribulus Terrestris ( 1500 mg daily) and another supplement, Arachidonic Acid(1000 mg) last April.

I take creatine pretty much year round, but will stop taking it when I get into my cutting program. When I am cutting, I also start taking the thermogenics every day and increase the dosages.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 29, 2005)

I had my first workout with the new routine today. It felt good to add some volume. I did keep the intensity level low by not training close to or at failure. I was feeling overtrained this weekend, so I am going to keep the intensity level low this week, treating as an acclimation and recovery week.

I did make one change to the Back and trap workout. I feel I need some more lower lats, so I added close grip pulldowns after the wide grips and cut back one set of bent rows and on the number of sets and reps on wide grip chins. Here is the new Tuesday week one routine:

*DAY ONE: BACK AND TRAPS *(Tuesday)


WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS- 4 SETS of 15 12 10 8
CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS V HANDLE  3 SETS OF 8
BENT ROWS 3 SETS OF 12
WEIGHTED CHINS  25 LB PLATE 15 REPS TOTAL
 


DB SHRUGS- 3 SETS OF 12 10 10
BEHIND BACK BB SHRUGS- 3 SETS OF 10
Weighed 192 1/2 today, up 1/2 pound from last week. Can I get to 193 by Saturday?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 3, 2005)

Almost finished week one of the new routine. I actually worked out Wednesday night instead of the morning. A closing Tuesday went into the night    and I got home way too late to get back in the gym Wednesday morning. I could see that I'm glad that I work out in the mornings. Even at 8PM, the gym was still crowded and it looked like a pig sty...stuff all over the place... no one puts their dumbbells back on the rack or strips their bars down when they're done. 

I've been keeping the intensity low and been tweaking the workouts. Friday's volume was too low for back, so I'll add a set to machine pullovers and do 5 sets of cable rows instead of 3.

My bicep workout was too similar to what I was doing before plus I can see I need more of a bicep peak, so I will be substituting overhead cable curls instead of preachers on the Saturday bi and tri workout and moving the preacher bar curls to next week's shoulder and bi routine between Reverse EZ Bar curls and concentrations.

Today was the first time in years I did cardio after weights and it was no problem. I took a short break after weights, drank a protein shake and then hit the treadmill for 25 minutes.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 7, 2005)

Sunday's leg workout went good. I actually did 4 sets of squats instead of 3.  Got to 185 for 15 reps on the last set. The walking lunges killed me. 40 reps on each leg. My glutes and hams were on fire Monday.

I started my 12 week cut for vacation on Sunday. I weighed 193 1/2 on Saturday. My guess is that I will end up in the high 170s somewhere the 3rd week in February. I am shooting for 4300 calories this week, which is 100 less than last week and 200 below the week before. I am starting to clean up my diet for the next two weeks, cutting back on the bagels(white bread), sugars, fruit juice and other "bad stuff". Increasing glutamine to at least 10 grams a day.

Tuesday morning was my first full out workout in ten days after taking it easy last week. I did back and biceps. Bis were surprisingly strong considering I had just finished back. On seated DB curls, did 11 reps with 40s the last set, so I'll bump it to 45 next time. Hammer curls, 11 at 35 the last set, so I'll bump that too.

I missed Wednesday morning's workout because I was out late Tuesday night at a customer's holiday party. There was no way I was getting up anywhere near 3 AM. So I'll do weights ( chest and calves) instead of cardio Thursday morning.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

holy cow...40 reps on walking lunges?? I bet you could hardly walk!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy cow...40 reps on walking lunges?? I bet you could hardly walk!!



They carried me out of the gym.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 8, 2005)

A super chest workout Thursday. The volume was just right. Blasted out 4 sets of inclines, 2 sets of incline flyes and then two monster compound sets of declines and flat bench dumbbell flyes to failure. There was NOTHING left after that. 

Finished with 6 sets of calves.

It is REALLY COLD down here. The temperature never got out of the 30s and the wind chills were in the 20s. But at least it won't snow...can't say the same about back home in Philly!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 12, 2005)

Friday was back and hamstrings. Finished deadlifts at 175 for 15 reps and it wasn't hard. I have another 5 or 10 pounds in me. Very strong on leg curls. 115x10 the last set, will bump it to 115 next time.

Saturday was a high volume shoulders and biceps workout. The volume was not a problem. Had a total of 26 working sets. Then drank a protein drink and stepped on the treadmill for 20 minutes of cardio.

Sunday I did quads, calves and abs. Quads were intense, but lower volume than last week: Front squats, hack squats and then 3 drop sets of leg extensions. This finished week 2.

I start week three tomorrow, where I go back to the week 1 routine. Despite my trip to Atlanta Wednesday afternoon, I think I can get my workouts in. Back and traps Tuesday, chest and shoulders Wednesday, cardio Thursday morning at the hotel and then back and hams when I get back on Friday. I may not post again until the weekend.

Nutritionally, I ate more calories than I planned last week. I had a customer's holiday party Tuesday night. Had 12 meatballs and two sodas, but I was surprised when I put this into Fitday how much this blew up my calories for the day. And then on Friday, I took a new employee out to lunch and was really bad...fried catfish, fried shrimp, french fries and then apple pie for dessert. No self control....I know.  

Anyway, despite all this, I was good the rest of the week and I could see on Sunday in the gym that I was getting leaner.

This week, I want to cut calories to 4100, which is 300 less than last week. Cardio goes to two days a week (only did once a week the last 2 weeks) and I will start taking my NRG thermogenic on both training and off days.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 17, 2005)

Trained back and traps Tuesday morning. Followed up with chest and shoulders Wednesday. Shoulders included the side lateral/wide grip upright row/bent laterals tri set and it was a killer.  My traps and entire back were on fire for two days!

Travel to Atlanta for work was a bear. The weather wreaked havoc with the airports. My return flight Thursday was three hours late, so I missed my Friday morning workout and then got stuck late at work. Thus, I didn't train back and hams until 10 PM Friday night. After I worked out the knots in my back from Wednesday, the back workout went really well. Got 135 pounds for 13 reps on the last set of seated rows.

I slept in Saturday, had a big breakfast, rested, then ate again before training at 1 PM. Arm workout was excellent. Followed up with 25 minutes on the treadmill for cardio.

Diet is close to plan. I'll be a little under the 4100 calorie target for the week. Had some airport fast food Wednesday and Thursday, but my physique is still looking good. Got my early morning cardio in Thursday morning at the hotel. I had a great restaurant meal of mussels, baked chicken, vegetables and new potatoes Wednesday night. Passed on dessert.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy cow...40 reps on walking lunges?? I bet you could hardly walk!!



Tomorrow is WALKING LUNGES AGAIN.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome leg workout.

Squats 135x15  155x15  185x15  215x15
Leg Press  190x15   310x12  460x11
Hack Squats  150x10  200x12
One Lap of walking BB Lunges  30 lbs  41 reps on each leg

Seated Calf Raises 35x20  55x15  60x12
Standing Calf Raises on 45 degree machine  75x12  85x12  100x10
One Legged Calf Raises 60 seconds each leg  33 reps left leg  27 right leg

I'm flying home for the holidays Wednesday morning and will not be posting again until I get back home on the 29th. I'll be training back and biceps here Tuesday morning as planned and then my workouts will be as I can get them in during the holiday week.

Happy holidays to everybody!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

lookin good...nice weight on leg press!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a good time over the holidays back in the Philadelphia area.

Some interesting things happened from a training and nutritional perspective. I did get all of my workouts in by training in the early morning before doing last minute shopping and "meeting and greeting" the rest of the day.

I flew in on Wednesday the 21st. Thursday I did chest, calves and cardio at my old gym, which gave me a free week's pass. Friday was back, hams and abs. The gym was closed Sunday for Christmas and I don't like doing legs on a weekday, so I did legs Saturday instead( Christmas Eve) and then did shoulders and biceps Monday.

Monday morning, I looked real flat and depleted when posing after the workout. I had been eating by feel as I did not have access to Fitday to track my calories and when I looked at my log later that day, I saw that one, my meal timing had been horrible ever since I left Houston. I was going 5, 6 and 7 hours between meals. Plus, even though I had several big meals such as Christmas Eve dinner, Christmas night dinner and some sit down meals at places like Lone Star Steakhouse and Buca Di Peppo, my total calorie intake by eyeballs looked low. So as of Tuesday, I started making sure I ate every 2  1/2 or 3 hours, and started going to Old Country Buffet for dinner ( including eating desserts). BOOM! By the time I left Thursday the 29th, my fullness was back and with getting in my cardio, I was still getting more cuts, especially in the legs.

The last couple of days there, I got some unsolicited comments from people I knew from the old gym as to how my physique had changed in the 4 months I had been gone. Bigger traps, wider shoulders, bigger arms, more cuts in the legs and more overall muscle density and thickness.  

Tuesday was back and traps. I did 120 for dumbbell shrugs for the first time, getting 10 reps.   Wednesday was chest and shoulders. I was surprised that my delts were still strong even though they had just been trained on Monday.

Back in Houston, I trained back and hams Friday morning. I couldn't believe the scale when I got on it before my workout. 193 1/2. I was 191 on Tuesday the 20th before I left. I usually lose weight when traveling.

Saturday was arms and 30 minutes of cardio, Sunday quads, calves and abs. All of my workouts this week were excellent. I added weight or reps on almost every exercise. My 15 rep squat was 235 Sunday and leg press was 480 (plates only, not including the sled), up 20 pounds from 2 weeks ago and 50 from 4 weeks ago. After my leg workout, my quads were huge with clearly defined cuts.  

Tomorrow, I start the final week of this six week program. I am still deciding what exactly I will do starting next week, but my workout frequency will drop back to 4 days a week from five and then the following week, I will up the cardio to 3 days a week.

Nutritionally, I am 8 weeks out from vacation and now things get pretty strict. No white breads or bagels, even pre and post workout. My only breads, if any, will be a slice of whole wheat with my pre workout (carb up) meal. Pasta will be limited ( more on this later). No sugars and fruit juice will only be taken pre and during my workouts. I am adding several egg whites to my daily consumption and whole eggs will be limited to at most one daily. Fewer red potatoes and more yams. Other carb sources will be shredded wheat( I don't like oatmeal and this is a great substitute) and high fibrous vegetables such as broccoli and salads. 

I have been packing two "Power Salads" to take to work each day the last few weeks. One is eaten for lunch and the other mid afternoon. In a tupperware container, I pack pre mixed salad mix from the produce section of my supermarket( I like the "Field Greens') along with a half can of tuna ( protein), chopped green or red peppers and onion( more taste), raisins( more carbs and some sweetness to the taste) and chopped pecan pieces ( healthy fat), topped with 4 tablespoons of fat free Italian salad dressing.

My calorie count will drop to 3800 this week from 4000 before I left for Christmas. My cuts are coming in, but I do not want to flatten out too much as my bodyweight should begin dropping by a couple of pounds a week. So I am going to carb cycle beginning now, rotating low ( usually on off days like today), medium and an occasional high day. The high days will include carb sources such as pasta and more consumption of potatoes and shredded wheat.

Its going to be 80 here today, so I will run a couple of errands and then tan for a few hours by the pool. Who would believe its January?  

Back to the gym Tuesday for back and biceps.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

well, look who's back! And he stayed pretty busy!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2006)

Monday's nutrition: 3099 calories, 223 g protein (29%), 342 carbs(43%), 98 g fat(28%). 112 ounces of water.

Tuesday morning workout: Back and biceps. Got up to 45 pounds, 10 reps on both seated dumbbell curls and hammer curls. The hammers were 5 pounds more than two weeks ago. I've been using lifting hooks for back work, shrugs and hammer curls the last eight months and these really help with the grip. There is no way I could have held onto those 45s or the 120s I did on shrugs last week for those number of reps without those hooks. Now I can go to muscle failure rather than grip failure.

The gym regulars were back today, so the gym was getting crowded as the morning went on. Someone mentioned that it was an absolute zoo in there yesterday. The New Year's Resolution crowd too???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

don't you LOVE hammers?? They are my fave bicep exercise
yeah...new year crowd...we had them today too ...  they will be gone by next week....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah...new year crowd...we had them today too ...  they will be gone by next week....


 Hope so.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2006)

Today's nutrition: 3943 calories, 232 g protein(23%), 620 g carbs(60%), 74 g fat(17%). Water intake 168 ounces.

I weighed 189 1/2 this morning.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 4, 2006)

Very good chest and calf workout this morning. Chest routine was short but intense and had a great pump afterwards.

Today's nutrition: 4027 calories, 220 g protein(22%), 554 g carbs(53%), 113 g fat (25%). Fat was up because I added extra nuts to my salads.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 4, 2006)

TEXAS LONGHORNS: NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 5, 2006)

Cardio Thursday morning. Did 30 minutes of high intensity interval walking on the treadmill. Worked up to 4.1 MPH at incline level #6. Finished with 5 minutes of set ups on a bench with dumbbells.

The cardio really jacked my appetite all morning. It tapered off after lunch.

Today's nutrition: 3470 calories, 227 g protein(26%), 459 carbs (51%), 93 fat(23%).


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 6, 2006)

Friday morning was back and hamstrings. Finished hamstrings with walking dumbbell lunges. My hams and glutes were on fire.

Today's nutrition: 3975 calories. 238 g protein(24%), 544 carbs(53%), 101 fat(23%). Fat grams were higher than they should have been. I was rushing this morning packing my food and forgot to pack my fat free salad dressing. So I had to use regular Italian from the fridge at work. 30 grams of fat.  

Saturday is marathon day. High volume shoulders and bis, then cardio.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 7, 2006)

Today's workout seemed like it took forever. That shoulder and bicep workout, which is 15 working sets of shoulders and 12 for biceps, would definitely be overtraining if I did it for any period of time. I did get an extra hour of sleep Friday, which helped my energy level. Also, I could not believe how cut my LEGS were after the workout and this was BEFORE my 20 minutes of HIT cardio. They looked close to stage ready. Where did that come from?  My body weight was 189 pre workout.

I was at a slight calorie deficit relative to my 3800 target for the week, so I ate BIG today. The final totals: 4320 calories, 313 g protein( 29%), 558 carbs(50%0, 103 fat (21%). 192 ounces of water. 

Averages for the week: 3809 calories, 238 g protein(25%), 520 carbs(53%), 94 fat (22%).  Water intake 157 ounces daily. Low carb day Monday (342)., moderate carbs on Thursday(459).

Sunday starts week 6 of 12. I will start tanning at least once a week. I joined a tanning salon today, though the temperature will be 75 tomorrow, so I will get the real thing.   I am adding CLA ( conjugated linoleic acid) to my supplements as an additional fat burner. I have never taken this before. I will be taking 2 capsules twice a day with meals, which totals 3 grams a day. My workout routine will go back to 4 days a week from five and I will post the new routine tomorrow. Cardio will be twice a week, probably Tuesday and Friday morning. Calorie target will be the same at 3800.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey goat, hadn't been here in a while, thought I would drop in.  When did you move to Texas?


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 8, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Sunday starts week 6 of 12. I will start tanning at least once a week. I joined a tanning salon today, though the temperature will be 75 tomorrow, so I will get the real thing.   I am adding CLA ( conjugated linoleic acid) to my supplements as an additional fat burner. I have never taken this before. I will be taking 2 capsules twice a day with meals, which totals 3 grams a day. My workout routine will go back to 4 days a week from five and I will post the new routine tomorrow. Cardio will be twice a week, probably Tuesday and Friday morning. Calorie target will be the same at 3800.



Don't fall asleep in there  

Everything's looking good


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey goat, hadn't been here in a while, thought I would drop in.  When did you move to Texas?




Hey Pylon. Good to see you back. I moved at the end of August. The details are on pages 6 and 7.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Don't fall asleep in there



Should be OK. They have stand up booths, which I prefer.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been here in a while...life got in the way  It looks like you are really working hard, and eating right!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is the new 4 week program I will start on Tuesday. It is a variation of the X Frame Program I used from August through October. As I cut, my legs have a tendency to get real big...too big relative to the upper body and they are actually too big already right now. So, this program emphasizes the back and shoulders, working each twice a week. Hitting these really hard should get upper body back into synch. No deadlifts   and squats will be only be every other week and for 15 reps. 

I was worried about doing this much volume as I continue cutting calories, so I cut the rest periods to 60 seconds or less which will reduce the amount of weight and thus the overall intensity and strain on my CNS.



Principles:
???	Four day program for four weeks January 8-February 4.
???	Rest periods will be 60 seconds except where indicated.
???	Minimize warm up sets to save time. 

Split:

Tuesday       Back/Shoulders
Wednesday  Cardio
Thursday      Chest/Arms/Abs
Friday           Cardio
Saturday       Shoulders and Back: Third day of cardio beginning week of January 15th.
Sunday         Legs/Abs

If my schedule and energy level allows, the Saturday AM postworkout cardio may be done instead on Monday or Saturday nights at the apartment complex fitness room.

DAY ONE: BACK (HIGH VOLUME)/SHOULDERS (LOW VOLUME):

???	WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS- 4 SETS  15, 12, 10, 8
???	WIDE GRIP ROWS ON SMITH MACHINE 3 SETS OF 12
???	WEIGHTED CHINS  3 SETS 25 POUND PLATE
???	DUMBBELL PULLOVERS 3 SETS OF 10

???	BENT LATERALS(ALTERNATE WITH BENT LATERALS ON AN INCLINE BENCH) 3 SETS OF 12
???	ANGLED ONE ARM SIDE LATERALS 2 SETS OF 10
???	ALERNATE FRONT RAISES ( ALTERNATE W/ FRONT BAR RAISES) 2 SETS OF 10 ( 45 SECOND RESTS)

DAY TWO: CHEST/ARMS/ABS

???	INCLINE SMITH MACHINE PRESS 4 SETS OF 12,10,8,8
???	DB BENCH PRESS 3 SETS OF 12.10.8
???	INCLINE FLYES 3 SETS OF 12 (45 SECOND RESTS)
???	CABLE CROSSES 3 SETS 10,15,15 (45 SECOND RESTS)
WEEKS 2 AND 4: DO INCLINE FLYES FIRST TO PRE EXHAUST THE PECS. THEN DO INCLINE PRESS AND DB BENCH PRESS

???	SUPERSET:  3 SETS OF STANDING DB ALTERNATING CURLS 10 REPS W/ INCLINE EZ BAR OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS 12 REPS
???	SUPERSET: 3 SETS OF CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESSES 12,10,8 W/ HAMMER CURLS 8,8,8
???	SUPERSET: EZ BAR REVERSE CURLS W/ ROPE PUSHDOWNS 2 SETS OF 15,12

DAY THREE: SHOULDERS (HIGH VOLUME)/BACK (LOW VOLUME) 

???	STANDING DB PRESSES (ALTERNATE WITH CLEAN AND PRESSES)  4 SETS OF 15,12,10,8
???	WIDE GRIP UPRIGHT ROWS 4 SETS OF 12,10,8,8
???	STANDING SIDE LATERALS 4 SETS OF 15,12,10,8  (30 SECOND RESTS)

???	DB SHRUGS  3 SETS OF 12,10,10

???	CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS 3 SETS OF 10
???	SEATED CABLE ROWS 4 SETS OF 12 


DAY FOUR: LEGS/ABS

???	LYING  ( OR SEATED) LEG CURLS 3 SETS OF 15,12,10
???	STANDING LEG CURLS 2 SETS OF 12-15 (NO RESTS)
???	DB STIFF DEADLIFTS 3 SETS OF 12,10,10

???	LEG EXTENSIONS ( WARM UP 2 SETS OF 15)
???	FRONT SQUATS ( ALTERNATE WITH 15 REP SQUATS) 3 SETS OF 15,12,10
???	CLOSE LEGGED HACK SQUATS 3 SETS OF 12,10,8 ( 45 SECOND RESTS)
???	LEG EXTENSIONS (TOES POINTED SLIGHTLY IN) 3 DROP SETS OF 12

???	SEATED CALF RAISES 3 SETS OF 15,12,12
???	45 DEGREE CALF RAISES ON FACING MACHINE 4 SETS OF 10
???	ONE LEG CALF RAISES ON STEP 60 SECONDS TO FAILURE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2006)

Sunday morning was quads, calves and abs. No real drama today. I'm off tomorrow, then start the new routine on Tuesday.

Today's nutrition: 3724 calories, 220 g protein(23%), 599 carbs (62%), 60 fat (14%). 216 ounces of water.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 9, 2006)

Today was a low carb ( and low calorie!) day. 2870 calories, 242 g protein(33%), 305 carbs (41%), 82 fat (25%). 72 ounces of water.

Tomorrow is a workout day, so back to more normal calorie and carb levels.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 11, 2006)

Tuesday was the first day on the new routine. It felt different with the shorter rest periods. Kept the intensity low on back, using weights where I was not reaching failure. The rear delt laterals on the incline bench were hard. Those muscles still did not feel recovered from Saturday's tri set blast.

Tuesday's nutrition:  3785 calories, 204 g protein(21%), 576 carbs(58%), 91 fat (21%). Water 168 ounces. 

I had an extremely busy day at work. Two loan closings and hours of prep for a big prospect meeting on Wednesday. I did not leave until 8 PM. I did pack an extra power salad in the morning because I thought this may happen, plus I bought a sandwich at the building deli around 5 PM to eat with this. I got home, ate at 9 and crashed 45 minutes later.

Wednesday, up at 4 AM for morning cardio. I did 25 minutes on the treadmill. I had alot of energy, believe it or not, and finished up at 4.5 MPH walking at a level 5 incline. Finished up with 7 minutes of step ups on a bench with dumbbells.

Wednesday's nutrition: 3499 calories, 229 g protein(26%), 491 carbs (53%), 82 fat (21%). Water 120 ounces.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

busy, busy, busy!!

are you glad that you took this new job?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 13, 2006)

Its been a great week at work, but not so great in the gym and at the dinner table, but I have to remember that it is my job that pays for the gym membership, my humongous food bill, the supplements and gives me the flexibility to train whenever and wherever I want. 

The meeting with the prospective new customer ( which kept me in the office way late Tuesday) went really well on Wednesday. We were the last of six banks they interviewed. They called Thursday late afternoon, accepted our deal and asked us to attend their quarterly employee meeting at 7 AM Friday morning  so they could introduce us to everybody as their new bankers. There went my Friday morning cardio!!!

Another company I gave a term sheet to last week is also coming with us. They want to close next week.  January is going to be a knockout month.

Thursday morning in the gym was chest,arms and abs. The workout was not half bad, but I was dragging energy wise, even though I added some extra pre workout complex carbs.

Friday, as I said, I missed cardio. Saturday therefore will be high volume shoulders, low volume back and then cardio.

Thursdays' nutrition: 4261 calories, 274 g protein(25%), 605 carbs(54%), 96 fat(20%). 120 ounces of water.

Friday's nutrition: 3517 calories, 231 g protein(25%), 473 carbs(51%), 96 fat(24%). 120 ounces of water.

I'm only at 3600 calories per day this week, 200 below where I want to be.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you glad that you took this new job?



Yes, yes and yes!!  

It can be hectic and fast paced, but its much more stimulating and interesting than what I would have had if I had stayed in Pennsylvania ( and still had a job, which was not assured). Financially, I am much better off too. Higher salary, much lower taxes and generally a much lower cost of living.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 14, 2006)

Saturday morning: Shoulders, back and cardio. Weight session was pretty quick for me, an hour and 45 minutes including warm up and cool down. Mainly dumbbells and machines, plus mainly 60 second rests, so there was not alot of time spent changing plates on barbells and resting between sets.

I drank a whey protein drink in the locker room, then hit the treadmill for 25 minutes of walking. I didn't up the pace much, but did a steep incline and I think it was too much. My lower back has been stiff all day.   Leg day tomorrow. Help! 

Weighed 187 1/4 this morning pre workout, down 1 1/4 pounds since Tuesday which was too much.

Saturday's nutrition: 4134 calories, 293 g protein(28%), 623 carbs(58%), 66 fat (14%). 192 ounces of water. Did a refeed today. 

Average for the week was low at 3684, less than the 3800 planned. Macros were pretty good, 26% protein, 55% carbs and 19% fat. I started eating chicken breast again the last few days and less red meat.

This coming week, calorie target is 3750. I am adding a third cardio session. I am leaning towards keeping Monday as a totally off day, so cardio would be Wednesday, Friday and Saturday. Will start cutting sodium intake this week. Need to get to the tanning salon. Too busy this past week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2006)

There were no problems with my lower back today. I did some extra stretches before my workout. Trained legs and abs. A long exhausting workout. Off day on Monday. Shopping for a cowboy hat and boots.  

Sunday's nutrition: 3780 calories, 191 protein(20%), 655 carbs (65%), 65 fat (15%). 168 ounces of water.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

remind me again Ego....when is your vacation?? Are we going to get progress pics again this year??


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 16, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Sunday's nutrition: 3780 calories, 191 protein(20%), 655 carbs (65%), 65 fat (15%). 168 ounces of water.



Are you doing a 30-50-20 macro split Ego?  If so, how are you liking it?  I am thinking about dropping my 40-40-20 one, because I don't think I need as much protein as I'm consuming...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> remind me again Ego....when is your vacation?? Are we going to get progress pics again this year??



I leave on February 23, so I'm a little more than 5 weeks away. Right now, I do not plan to have any pictures taken. There is no one around here I am comfortable with enough yet to ask ( for me to stand in front of in a bikini Speedo!!!  ), plus I am taking this a bit less seriously than last year.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Are you doing a 30-50-20 macro split Ego?  If so, how are you liking it?  I am thinking about dropping my 40-40-20 one, because I don't think I need as much protein as I'm consuming...



When I started this Journal 9 months ago, I was shooting for a 30/50/20 macro in the offseason, but never really got there. It was more like a 20-25% protein, 55% carb, 20-25% fat breakdown. It is hard for me to get the carb % down because I am very aggressive with my carb intake pre and post workout, which I really feel helps prevent muscle catabolism.

I have not been taking my creatine/dextrose drink post workout the last three weeks, so I am getting the protein number up and the carb number down a bit. Also, as I reduce my overall carb intake the last couple of weeks at the end here next month, I should be in the 30/50/20 range based on what I've done the last couple of years. I was getting there last week with a 26/55/19 average for the week.

Our body types are different (based on what you described in your Journal), plus I have been training a lot longer than you, so it is hard to say if 40/40/20 is better for you, or if you should move towards my ratios. I seem to metabolize carbs fairly easily, plus as my muscles have matured the last 2 years, I can now build muscle on alot less protein than I did before. I was at 1.5 grams of protein per pound (about 270 grams per day)from mid 2002 through mid 2004 and made huge gains going from a bodyweight in the low 170s to almost 190. Since then I have been in the 1.2 range (220/225 per day) off season since then and have still made gains in muscle development while maintaining fat at a reasonable level. Part of this has been through an increase in lean red meat consumption like eye o round roast, lean hamburger and most recently in Texas, buffalo meat( all of this has less protein per gram) and less chicken and turkey breasts and tuna. The amino acids in the meat have done well for me physique and strength wise in the gym. I am also relying more on real food and less on protein drinks and bars.

Regardless of whatever ratios you use, it is imperative that you get sufficient carbs into your system especially post workout and preferably before training also.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

Off day from the gym. Got to the tanning salon plus did my cowboy shopping! Two boots, a Stetson hat and two shirts.  

Today's nutrition: Low carb Monday as usual lately.  2814 calories, 223 g protein(30%), 344 carbs (45%), 84 fat(25%). 96 ounces of water.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

do you already have your Wranglers?? God..men look SO good in a stetson and bluejeans


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do you already have your Wranglers?? God..men look SO good in a stetson and bluejeans



Yes. I got them last weekend. 4 pairs.

Ooohhh...I hope I look good at the rodeo!!!! But I may have to defend myself from women wanting to slap me on the butt.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey..there are worse things in life!  I bet your going to be HOT!! wish you had a digi camera !


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 17, 2006)

I had an OK workout this morning. Shoulder exercises were really good and intense, but this day one back routine isn't doing it for me     :

???	WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS- 4 SETS  15, 12, 10, 8
???	WIDE GRIP ROWS ON SMITH MACHINE 3 SETS OF 12
???	WEIGHTED CHINS  3 SETS 25 POUND PLATE
???	DUMBBELL PULLOVERS 3 SETS OF 10


I am going to revamp it next week. Either change the exercises or possibly go heavier and with lower reps on the Smith Machine Bent Rows.

Today's nutrition: 4091 calories, 225 g protein(21%), 587 carbs (54%), 119 fat( 25%). Water 120 ounces. The fat was intentionally high. I added extra nuts to my two salads during the day to get the calories up so I would not have to eat a lot at night. I only had 2800 calories yesterday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2006)

Wednesday morning cardio: 35 minutes on the treadmill. Worked up to 4.1 MPH. Kept the incline level at 4 and had no lower back tightness afterwards. Finished with 8 minutes of step ups on a high bench with dumbbells.

Nutrition: 3721 calories, 240 g protein (25%), 574 carbs (58%), 72 fat (17%). Forgot to write that I weighed 185 3/4 on Tuesday.

Chest and arms on Thursday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 19, 2006)

A good chest, arms and abs workout today.

Today's nutrition: Ate a ton!!  My appetite was jacked all day. 4342 calories, 226 g protein(20%), 676 carbs (59%), 101 fat (21%). 144 ounces of water.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 20, 2006)

Friday was cardio day. 20 minutes on the treadmill. Kept the incline to level 3. Worked up to 4.1 MPH. Finished with step ups. Increased dumbbells from 12 to 15 pounds.

Ate much less today after Thursday's pig out.  3283 calories, 201 g protein(23%), 524 carbs (60%), 66 fat (17%).


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

looks great Ego...remember..we all have those "hunger" days   mine happen when it's raining outside...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looks great Ego...remember..we all have those "hunger" days   mine happen when it's raining outside...



With the drought down here, you'd starve!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 21, 2006)

A really good workout Saturday morning. It was such a rush to do clean and presses again after so many weeks! The last set wiped me out.  

Did cardio after weights. 15 minutes on the treadmill and then 6 minutes of step ups.

Nutrition: 4176 calories, 218 g protein(20%), 723 carbs (65%)  , 72 fat(15%).


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> With the drought down here, you'd starve!!


 

probably just what I need!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunday was an outstanding leg workout. Really blasted the quads. 15 rep squats, hacks with a very short 45 second rest period, then a drop set/superset of drop set leg extensions with toes pointed in, supersetted with reps on the adductor ( or whatever its called where you push the thighs out) machine. Then finished with 50 steps of walking dumbbell lunges.   My inner quads were on fire all the rest of yesterday.

Didn't "count" yesterday from a nutrition standpoint. My boss flew into town from Dallas late in the afternoon for a couple of days and we met for dinner at local popular seafood restaurant Sunday night for a sort of "get to know you" session and "here's how you're doing so far" type meeting.

Well, this seafood restaurant does not bake its fish. Its all FRIED. I decided not to seem too "weird" in front of my boss ( I had already passed on alcohol) by asking for something off the menu, so I sucked it up and chalked the meal off as my last "cheat" before vacation. Had calamari (fried of course) and a salad ( which wasn't that great) for an appetizer and then fried shrimp and scallops ( the scallops were HUGE) for the meal. French fries were the only vegetable. No baked potato as an option.  I drank three glasses of clear soda. I had to ASK for water from the server.  I won't be going back to that place, regardless that everyone around here think's its great.  

I was at about 2800 calories for the day and 165 grams of protein before the dinner, so I guess I was close to 4000 and 210 or so of protein at the end of the day.

I'm worried about my meal timing today. I have a dentist appointment at 11:15. Its my first here since I moved and its long overdue. It will interfere with lunch, plus I have to drive a half hour back to the office afterwards before I eat. I am going to try to have a big mid morning snack so I do not have too much time between meals.

Off day from the gym today. Back for back and shoulders Tuesday. My Tuesday back workout has SUCKED the last couple of weeks and I am going to change it for tomorrow. More details to come later.

This is now week 8 out of 12. A little more than 4 weeks until vacation. This week, I cut calories, possibly for the last time, to 3700. Will start cutting sodium content by switching to distilled water, cutting out condiments and reducing canned tuna consumption. More protein now will be from chicken breasts ( I hate chicken breasts  ), fish and egg whites. Thermogenic( Xenadrine NRG) intake will now increase from 2 to 4 tablets each day. These are the last planned changes in my nutrition until the last couple of days before vacation. Any other changes in diet and cardio will be adjustments based on how I look as each day and week goes along. I am in much better condition right now than I was at this point last year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds like a solid plan!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

My diet sucked today. I spent an hour in the dentist chair, was running around like a maniac at work the rest of the day, went too long between feedings, whichever ones I could fit in, forgot to take most of my supplements and then left the pill container at work when I came home. ARGGHHH!!!! I had to eat a huge meal at 9PM to somewhat get caught up, but my protein consumption was way under par. Enough...chalk it off as a shot day.

3401 calories, 153 protein(17%), 517 carbs (57%), 103 fat (26%).

I've revamped my back workouts, hoping to get more intensity in on Tuesdays.

Here's the old and new Tuesday routine for tomorrow:

OLD:

???	WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS- 4 SETS  15, 12, 10, 8
???	WIDE GRIP ROWS ON SMITH MACHINE 3 SETS OF 12
???	WEIGHTED CHINS  3 SETS 25 POUND PLATE
???	DUMBBELL PULLOVERS 3 SETS OF 10

NEW
???	T BAR ROWS 4 SETS OF 15, 12, 10, 8
???	THREE TRI SETS OF  BODYWEIGHT PULLUPS, CLOSE GRIP     
             PULLDOWNS 10 REPS AND DB PULLOVERS 12 REPS
???	ONE ARM DB ROWS 2 SETS OF 10 REPS
???	HYPEREXTENSIONS 3 SETS OF 10

And the old and new for Saturday
OLD:
???	CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS 3 SETS OF 10
???	SEATED CABLE ROWS 4 SETS OF 12 

NEW:
???	WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS  3 SETS OF 10
???	SEATED CABLE ROWS  4 SETS OF 12


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 24, 2006)

That new back workout was SO MUCH BETTER!! I got a great pump. My lats were flaring after the tri set and then the one arm rows.

I was really surprised when I got on the scale this morning. It was 187 1/4, UP 3/4 from Saturday and 1 1/2 from last Tuesday. I definitely looked bigger today, but had monster cuts, especially in the legs.  

Today's nutrition: 4342 calories, 236 g protein (21%), 684 carbs (61%), 87 fat (18%). I was surprised at the number of calories. I did add extra nuts to my two salads and ate an extra protein bar later in the afternoon. I am personal training a co worker. I met him after work at his gym to go through one of the routines I gave him, so except for the bar, I did not eat for 4 1/2 hours.

On a side note, personal training is TOUGH! His form on deadlifts was all wrong. I had to do a couple of demonstrations and now MY hamstrings and glutes are tied up in knots!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Good for you, helping out someone in need


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 25, 2006)

My calves, hamstrings, inner thighs and glutes have been in pain all day. Those deadlift demos last night plus morning cardio today did a number on these old bones and joints.  

Cardio: 40 minutes of walking on the treadmill. Kept incline to level 4. Worked up to 4.3 MPH. Finished with 8 minutes of step ups on a high bench with dumbbells.

I did notice in the mirror that my waist is becoming visibly smaller and the abs are starting to show.  

Nutrtion was not clean today. Had lunch out at the invite of a work colleague ( that I could not turn down by any means) and we split an apple pie slice for dessert.   Then my credit assistant's baby shower was later in the afternoon. One slice of cake and fruit punch, not too too bad.....

Totals: 3294 calories, 183 protein (22%), 475 carbs(54%), 91 fat (24%). 144 ounces of water.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 26, 2006)

A great workout Thursday morning. Chest, arms and abs. Energy level was the best its been in weeks and I actually was adding weights and reps to my sets.

My appetite was jacked all morning and afternoon, just like last Thursday, so I was eating something every 90 minutes or so. Today's totals: 4157 calories, 186 g protein(18%), 695 carbs (64%), 86 fat(18%). 168 ounces of water.

Cardio tomorrow morning. I take my trainee through his second workout Friday night. This time, I am warming up and stretching with him too!!!


----------



## Journey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey ego! I haven't talked to you in ages! Looks like your doing great!   I'm thinking about starting up a journal here.. i gotta get back on track!!! Too many friends and too many night of partying caused weight gain and less exercise..and bathing suit season is coming up! Good to see your still on track!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

I like what it says under your user name...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 29, 2006)

Time to play catch up.

Friday morning: Cardio. 20 minutes on the treadmill, then 10 minutes of step ups and then 120 twists with a bar. I'm doing the step ups every session now. In the past, as I dieted down, my upper body, particularly the chest, shrunk from the additional cardio. I'm finding that doing the step ups with dumbbells in my hand not only work the quads, hams and glutes, but also pump up my chest and shoulders. I'm not seeing the shrinkage like I did in the past. And working shoulders and back twice a week in addition to these seems to be making the entire upper body bigger.

Nutrition: 3498 calories, 227 g protein(25%), 525 carbs (56%), 78 fat (19%). 144 ounces of water.

Saturday: The longggggg day. Shoulders, back, whey protein drink and then more cardio!! 25 minutes today on the treadmill, but kept the step ups to 5 minutes with lighter dumbbells. Traps were blown out from shrugs and hams felt tight. Really good news of the day: My obliques and serratus were clearly visible for the first time.  

Nutrition: 3793 calories, 252 g protein ( 26%), 554 carbs (55%), 86 fat (19%).

Sunday: Legs and abs. Got to the gym 2 1/2 hours earlier than normal because I wanted to get home to watch the conclusion of a 24 hour auto race on TV at 7AM. I took a nap Saturday afternoon, but with only 3 hours sleep at night, I was dragging through the workout. 

The weather was great this afternoon, so I got real sun at the pool instead of the fake tanning bed type.

No planned changes to the diet this week. I am on track, so calories and cardio will be kept the same. There will be more fish in my diet the last 3 weeks. I bought tuna steaks and catfish fillets at Costco today, plus turkey burgers.

Monday is an off day. Getting a massage after work and I need serious work on my calves and hamstrings.

An interesting story to tell about Friday night. I met my co worker, Jason, at his Bally's for our second session. I noticed a trainer at the desk eyeing me as I waited for Jason to arrive. When we checked in at the desk, the guy, who was the head personal trainer, said we could not train because the gym did not allow outside personal trainers. He probably saw me Tuesday night showing Jason around and carrying a clipboard. I told him Jason was a co worker who asked for my help, that I was not being paid, and after tonight, would not be back there. Jason was then free to seek out the gym's own services if he wanted. The trainer then said he had seen me training other people there, at which time Jason and I both took offense. I had never been to that gym before Tuesday.   We finally ironed it out after a few minutes and I did the session. Seeing that place made me appreciate my gym and working out in the mornings more. It was overcrowded, hot, smelly and there was absolutely no organization on the floor. Plates were all over the place and most dumbbells were not racked properly. We could not find many of the particular weights we needed and it was very annoying.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> Hey ego! I haven't talked to you in ages! Looks like your doing great!   I'm thinking about starting up a journal here.. i gotta get back on track!!! Too many friends and too many night of partying caused weight gain and less exercise..and bathing suit season is coming up! Good to see your still on track!



Thanks Kim. Your journal looks like its going to ROCK!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I like what it says under your user name...



Yeah, I thought you'd get a kick out of that. But it is true, regardless of what many ladies (and guys) in my gyms think....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2006)

Monday's nutrition: 2462 calories, 195 g protein(31%), 290 carbs(46%), 62 fat (22%). 96 ounces of water.

I was in pain...calves and hamstrings...after my massage three hours ago. The muscles feel much better now. Hopefully, will be OK when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

I see cals are still low...is that intentional??


----------



## Journey (Jan 31, 2006)

When are we going to get some pics!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I see cals are still low...is that intentional??


Mondays have been my "off" and low carb (and calorie) days the last few weeks. The cals go up alot on my workout days.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> When are we going to get some pics!



No plans for pics this year. No one here to take them.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2006)

My back and shoulder workout today was so so. I was on low carbs from Sunday afternoon through about 8:00 last night and even though I had extra carbs pre workout, my energy level was pretty low. I was so exhausted, I fell asleep at the breakfast table afterwards.  

Weighed 185 1/2 pre workout.

A long day at work. Stayed until 8PM. I was invited out to lunch after a loan closing, which was good because I got some great grilled Texas Redfish...yummy... and was able to save my salads in the refrig at work until the late afternoon and evening.

Just finished a late dinner of fish, egg whites and a potato. Going to bed.  Cardio tomorrow morning.

Today's nutrition: 3343 calories, 226 g protein(27%), 473 carbs (55%), 65 fat (18%). 120 ounces of water.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 1, 2006)

This morning, I did the Gauntlet stair climber for the first time in a long while. In the past, it caused my legs to get too big relative to my upper body when dieting, but this time I am holding my upper body size, so I decided to do this for a change of pace as the treadmill by itself was boring me. ( I don't ride the bike because a few years ago, I discovered it was causing knee problems).

Did 5 minutes on the Gauntlet, then 25 minutes on the treadmill and 8 minutes of step ups.

Today's nutrition: 3495 calories, 238 g protein(27%), 468 carbs (51%), 83 fat (21%). 144 ounces of water.

Chest and arms tomorrow, which is three weeks to the day from vacation.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

I dont think 5 minutes of stairs is gonna hurt ya!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a really good chest and arms workout Thursday morning. It was my best workout in a few days. Vacation is three weeks from today. I'm thinking of staying on the wagon through the first weekend there ( for the beach), then start pigging out on Monday.  

I'm going to totally change my splits when I get back from vacation and I am looking at a couple of different options. Plus, what body parts should I be working on improving when I get back?

Nutrition: 3749 calories, 237 g protein(25%), 548 carbs(56%), 78 fat (19%).


----------



## Journey (Feb 5, 2006)

ohhh.. vacation!!   where ya going!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 5, 2006)

Journey said:
			
		

> ohhh.. vacation!!   where ya going!



Miami/Ft Lauderdale for ten days.

All of us old fogey snowbirds hit the beaches down there in February before the spring breakers invade!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 5, 2006)

Friday morning cardio: 8 minutes on the Gauntlet, then 15 minutes on the treadmill and 5 minutes of step ups.
Saturday: Shoulders, back and more cardio. Ten minutes this time on the Gauntlet, 15 minutes on the treadmill and 5 minutes of step ups. My weight Saturday pre workout was 184 pounds, down from 185 1/2 on Tuesday and 185 3/4 last Saturday. The Gauntlet and the step ups seem to be burning cuts in my quads.
Sunday: A monster leg workout. Quads: 15 rep squats, compound set of hack squats and adductor machine, drop set leg extensions and then added two sets of dumbbell lunges. My inner quads, hams and glutes are burning!

This week, I cut back to 3 days with weights and lower the volume. This is the last full week before vacation. Here is the schedule:

Monday, Wednesday and Friday: cardio
Tuesday: Chest, shoulders and biceps.
Thursday: Back, hams and triceps
Saturday or Sunday: Quads, calves and abs.

Nutrition: 

Friday: 3293 calories, 244 g protein(29%), 475 carbs(55%), 58 fat(16%). 144 ounces of water.
Saturday: A refeed day after several days of low calories. 3839 calories, 238 g protein(25%), 567 carbs(57%), 80 fat (19%). 192 ounces of water.
Sunday: 3633 calories, 249 g protein(27%), 503 carbs(54%), 77 fat (19%).

Sunday and I have been cooking all afternoon and night!  Broiled catfish, baked potatoes, yams, grilled turkey burgers, eye o round roast....food is cooked for the whole week!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

yay! I did the same thing today...plenty of chicken and steak for next week   Catfish sounds good right now...couple more months and I can fish for my own!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 7, 2006)

Monday cardio: Kept it light as I had not yet recovered from Sunday's leg thrashing. 20 minutes on the treadmill and 12 minutes of set ups. Alot of Super Bowl hangovers  ...the gym was empty. 

Nutrition: 3079 calories, 225 g protein(29%), 445 carbs (55%), 54 fat (16%).

Tuesday: Worked chest, shoulders and biceps. 10 rep sets, moderate weights. I threw in compound sets for chest and shoulder to cut the workout time. I was wiped out afterwards.  The early morning crowd was back again.

Nutrition: 3641 calories, 208 g protein(23%), 596 carbs(63%), 60 fat(15%).

I am dropping water like crazy. Weight down to 182 1/4 from 184 Saturday and 185 1/2 last Tuesday.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

just in case I don't see you again before you leave....have enough fun for both of us!!!!  I hope you have a blast on your vacation


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 10, 2006)

Wednesday cardio: 25 minutes on the treadmill. 8 minutes of step ups.
Calories: 3437, protein 233g (27%), 430 carbs (48%), 95 fat(25%). 192 ounces of water.
Thursday: Back, hamstrings and triceps. I love training back!!
Calories: 3885, protein 227 g(23%), 530 carbs(52%), 110 fat(25%). Pecans, eye o round and catfish increased the fat content. 144 ounces of water.
Friday cardio: 8 minutes on the Gauntlet, 15 minutes on the treadmill and 5 minutes of step ups. End of the week. Worn out.  
Calories: 3206, protein 213 g(26%), 465 carbs(57%), 61 fat(17%). 188 ounces of water.

Off day on Saturday. Massage and tanning only.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 13, 2006)

Sunday's workout was quads, calves and abs. I did several sets of lunges at the end of the quad workout, including single leg lunges on a step and walking barbell lunges.

I put my post vacation workout routine on paper this weekend and can't wait to start it when I get to Florida next week. I will be prioritizing shoulders( need to continue building width), calves and hamstrings.

Saturday's nutrition:  3813 calories, 329 g protein ( lots of lean hamburger, turkey burgers and fish) ( 34%), 387 carbs(39%), 114 fat (27%). 144 ounces of water. My calorie count was up this week from a very low 3376 last week to 3527.

This coming week, no planned changes in the diet. I missed my cardio this morning due to a dentist appointment and right now I do not plan to make up for the day.

Sunday's nutrition:  3690 calories, 201 g protein(21%), 564 carbs (58%), 84 fat (20%).  192 ounces of water. Carbs were up from Saturday due to again having pre and post workout carbs as it was a workout day.

I have a couple of early morning meetings this week which will limit my time in the gym those mornings, so my workout schedule will change. I am only doing chest and shoulders Tuesday. Bis will be moved to the weekend.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 14, 2006)

Monday was an off day. No cardio because I had an early morning dental appointment to get a filling. Low calorie day. 3104. 205 protein(26%), 358 carbs(43%), 110 fat (31%). 96 ounces of water.

Tuesday I worked chest and shoulders. I am still going heavy, working in the 10 rep range, to help retain muscle size and I think its working. The last couple of years, I worked in higher rep ranges and lowered the intensity, which I think now was a mistake. I surprised myself with 55 pound dumbbell shoulder presses today, which was only 5 pounds less than my absolute max.

Weight is now 181 1/4. Leg cuts were not there at all today  , probably because its been 3 days now without cardio. Back on the step and treadmill tomorrow.

Tuesday's diet: 4306 calories  269 g protein(25%), 653 carbs(58%), 85 fat (18%). 144 ounces of water. The calorie count surprised me. I was ravenous after my workout. I ate some extra in my post workout meal and then downed another protein shake as soon as I got to work. Then I had an unexpected last minute restaurant lunch with a new borrower to negotiate the final terms so we could close a deal that has been hanging around for awhile. It was relatively clean ( fish, baked potato and seafood gumbo), but the grilled fish portion was pretty large. It was also an administrative assistant's appreciation day in the office and I had to have a small dish of ice cream   with the entire group.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 19, 2006)

Wednesday was cardio. 10 minutes on the step, 15 minutes treadmill and 10 minutes of step ups. I worked back on Thursday, then more cardio Friday morning. Saturday was exhausting: arms and then cardio. I could hardly stand up afterwards and ended up sleeping for 2 1/2 hours afterwards. 

I was still feeling fatigued on Sunday, but gutted out a leg workout. I was working in the 10 rep range all week and the body was having trouble handling the intensity as the week wore on. 11 weeks of dieting will do that to you.  

Been taking it easy all day today. No workouts on Monday. I'm off from work Monday, but have a ton of things to do so I can get out of here on Thursday morning.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

just a few more days to sun, women in bikinis, sand, and umbrella drinks!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just a few more days to sun, women in bikinis, sand, and umbrella drinks!!




Yup!!

I wish you and hubby were coming along too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

beleive me....so do I, my friend, so do I!!  I need a vacation SO bad...


----------



## Journey (Feb 22, 2006)

Have a great vacation


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> beleive me....so do I, my friend, so do I!!  I need a vacation SO bad...


 
South Florida...February 2007..you, me and hubby....we'll rock the beach and the gyms!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 22, 2006)

Leaving tomorrow. Doesn't it always happen...13 hours at work today..but its over and I'm not thinking about work again until I get back!!!

I'll post again when I get back on March 6th.

Happy training everybody!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

hmmm...I'll have to see what I can do for Feb 2007....hubby may not be keen on the idea of me wanting to take vacation with a total hottie 

have fun for me too!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everybody. I have not dropped off the face of the earth. My Internet connection went out when I was on vacation and it took a week for it to be fixed after I got back. Then it went down AGAIN. I hope its fixed this time.

Anyway, I'm back and better than ever. I was depleted and overtrained when I left for vacation on the 23rd. I took four days off from training. Ate, slept and went to the beach. The following Monday, went roaring back to the gym (Golds Ft Lauderdale) and had a great week of training. My body also bounced back strongly. I had a caliper test done the next weekend at Golds. I was 179 depleted pounds when I left home. That day, I measured out at 184 pounds and 8% bodyfat.

I have a new training program and new goals for the next three months. But I am ending this journal and am not planning on another journal as I am finding it more and more difficult to do this while working the number of hours I am putting in at work, training 5 days a week, making sure I get my meals in and getting enough rest and sleep. So adios to everybody here and special thanks to Billie for her encouragement. I will still be lurking on the board here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

aw....


so, tell us about Florida...the beaches, the girls, the eats...everything!!

OMG...8% DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! you go boy!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so, tell us about Florida...the beaches, the girls, the eats...everything!!



Beach: Was fine. The water was a bit cold the first day. The air temps apparently had been pretty chilly the week before. After that, temps were much more bearable and the last day there, it was so hot I was getting in the water every 15 minutes or so. There were a ton of Canadians on the beach that week...  English was like the third language. 

Girls... not many speaking English.  

Eats: Ate a TON! Went to Golden Corral about six times for dinner. But didn't have much junk or desserts. Lots of red meat, chicken and vegetables.  
My body needed the food and I filled out really nice by the end of the vacation. 

Golds Gym, Commercial Blvd, Ft Lauderdale: A really good gym if anyone is ever down there. Very bodybuilder friendly. Great three way mirrors in the locker room if you want to check out all sides of your physique!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Egoatdoor (May 15, 2006)

Hey Billie.

I'm in a bit of a lull. I took two weeks not totally off, but trained very little. I went through an unbelievable growth spurt after I got back from vacation. Trained 5 days a week for 10 weeks, worked shoulders, hamstrings and calves alot. Ate a ton. Put on 18 pounds in 10 weeks.

I needed a break, so I cut back on eating and training for a couple of weeks. I started up again at full intensity on Sunday. Back on the "X Frame" program I used last August through October for six weeks.

Working a lot of hours at work, so with this and training, I don't have time to post on the boards much anymore.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

That's alright...I just missed you!!


----------

